# [OFFICIAL] History Draft Discussion Board #3



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey guys, it's your reigning history draft winner, Jamjam22 as your host for the third history draft. First of all, thanks to Chan Hung who first thought of this game, kudos to you bro, it's been a success. We have several returnees from the last draft looking to make a bigger impact and some new guys on here as well. Looks to be a good mix of both so I'm hoping this is the best history draft we have yet. Enough of the intro, let's get this started!

*HOW IT WORKS/RULES:*

Do I really need to explain?  Meh, I guess I do.

So the whole point of this draft is to draft the wrestlers that you think will make the best card possible. When everyone is done making their first card, I'll use the randomizer and it'll help me choose your opponent. Also know that if you advance, you have to come up with a completely new card, you can have maybe at least one repeat match but as much as possible, mix it up. When drafting wrestlers, you should know that all of these guys are in their prime and not of old age, so yeah. Just wanted to point that out.

I guess another rule is that if you choose Mick Foley, you can use his other personalities such as Dude Love, Mankind, Cactus Jack, and all of that. If this rule pertains to any other wrestler, then the rule applies. 

The draft format will be simple. I've chosen to use the randomizer to help me choose the draft order. So for example, user A picks first in the 1st round, he will then pick last in the 2nd round, the snake format if you will.

You have 8 hours to make your pick. If you do not make a pick within 8 hours, the next person may go. This shouldn't be a problem if ALL OF YOU PM me a list of wrestlers you want. Keep PMing me a new list every time a new round starts is my suggestion. It's what I did last time and look what happened to me, I won :cool2 Honestly, if you don't PM me a list and you delay the draft for so long, I'll take you out of the tournament. If you can't be replaced, we'll just drop you out entirely and your whole roster becomes void.

FOR THE FIRST TIME IN HISTORY DRAFT HISTORY (that was a mouthful btw) I'm going to allow people to draft tag teams as one pick. However, here's the catch. You cannot draft a team in which it's members have been successful in singles competition. So no DX, Edge and Christian, Rock n'Sock Connection, Hardy Boyz, American Wolves, NWO, Radicalz, Dudley Boyz, Beer Money, Motor City Machine Guns, and all of those guys. But for some reason, I'll allow teams like London and Kendrick, The Young Bucks, etc. I'm pretty sure you guys know which teams are eligible for this rule. If not, bring it up here in the discussion board or PM me and I'll reply back asap.

There will be 18 rounds just like the last draft. Drafting a manager/valet is your choice. 

Trades are of course allowed. Pretty self-explanatory here.

Your card must have at least 6 matches. You are allowed 3 gimmick matches. Tornado tag matches, regular tag matches, handicap matches, triple threat matches, fatal four way matches, scramble matches, and battle royals DON'T count as gimmick matches.

Wrestlers may only be in one match in your card.

Write ups are optional. If you want to give us an explanation for your match, be my guest.

*Here are your participants...*
HollywoodNightmare
Gary Oak
The Ratman
Chan Hung
Awsmash
obby
Corporate KingOfKings
Donnacha
AlienBountyHunter
C3K
Rhodes Scholar
The Fourth Wall
HunterHearstHelmsley
redskins25
FluxCapacitor
TheHype​If there are any other rules that I may have missed, please PM me and I'll address it as soon as I can. Discuss away!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

FIRST

:mark: Have we decided the order of the draft yet? Personally, I like the idea of going in alphabetic order.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:mark::mark:


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> FIRST
> 
> :mark: Have we decided the order of the draft yet? Personally, I like the idea of going in alphabetic order.


Funny you'd say that. Look at the draft thread when I post it.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Pick them out of a hat :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mark:

14th :kobe2

Hopefully Austin won't be picked before then.......


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

So, I understand that Steve Austin will be in high demand, so I'm willing to trade him for a round 1 + 2 pick. Is anyone interested?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

AwSmash with that negotiation :lol

Surely someone should accept that offer.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

TheHype said:


> AwSmash with that negotiation :lol
> 
> Surely someone should accept that offer.


Yeah, mate. Gotta have dat gameplan. This will allow me two bloody awesome main events.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

My tag team strategy failed me so this time I may have to pull out the bigs guns. The Divas.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Gary Oak said:


> My tag team strategy failed me so this time I may have to pull out the bigs guns. The Divas.


You sir, are a genius.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Yeah, mate. Gotta have dat gameplan. This will allow me two bloody awesome main events.


If I was Mike Hero I'd highly consider it.

You are pretty such giving up 2 decent picks for the GOAT. It's win/win


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> So, I understand that Steve Austin will be in high demand, so I'm willing to trade him for a round 1 + 2 pick. Is anyone interested?


Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Jamjam22 said:


> Well that escalated quickly.


In all honesty, he probably wouldn't have been my first choice, but the trade value is crazy.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I wish we did the snake order instead but don't really matter.

Edit: never mind it is snake order. Didn't notice at first lol.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

No love for that Steve Austin offer yet? Ah, doesn't matter. I've still got a swerve or two up my sleeve if I can't get rid of him.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*I WILL TAKE STEVE AUSTIN.*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Picking 8th in the odd numbered rounds and 9th in the even numbers rounds? I DIDN'T GET FUCKED OVER BY THE RANDOMIZER FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER! 

Also good new rules how everybody MUST PM a list of picks and allowing teams who didn't have good solo careers go in one pick. Does that mean you lose your next pick though?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

nvm.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Interested in my offer Donnacha? Throw me an inbox if you are.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I want Austin too. I'll give you the round 1 + 2 picks plus a half eaten packet of biscuits.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm gonna let everybody else fight over Austin and enjoy having 2 good picks in the first 2 rounds. I just hope the guy I want in the first round doesn't get taken before it gets to me.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Both offers are so goddamn good, how can I choose!?! Nah, I'd have to lean towards ABH at this point, as he has pick 5, meaning I could still get a superstar.

I'll leave Austin up for grabs for an hour before I head to bed, best offer wins.

Note to self: Find HN's guy and take him.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

You steal my pick and you will wake up on a deserted island somewhere tomorrow. I have my ways of making that happen...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I got like 4 guys that I really want that would go in the first round and I bet they will all be picked by the time I'm up. But yeah I'll pass on Austin.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bring it, bitch 

I'm about to head off in about 10 minutes or so, if anyone wants Steve Austin more than Dwayne they'll have to offer > Round 1 - Pick 12, Round 2 - Pick 4 and Round 7- Pick 12. Anyone interested?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

THE GOAT BELONGS TO MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :lenny


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

ROUND 1, 2 AND 7 PICKS BELONG TO MEEEEEEEE

I've got the twelfth pick of this round then the fourth and last of the second. Oh, and an extra pick in the 7th.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Wait what was this trade? I'm confused.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I could have matched your offer Dwayne, but I let you have it since you need all the help you can get.

:terry


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I just want to get out of the first round. :terry

Anybody else wanna trade me more GOATS? :terry


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

AwSmash is lucky a little.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

But my name isn't AwSmash.........


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

i'm confused

we can draft the Dudley Boyz but not the MCMG? Chris Sabin had like the worst TNA title run in history and Bully Ray is the main guy right now iirc.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD !!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jamjam22 said:


> . First of all, thanks to Chan Hung who first thought of this game, kudos to you bro, it's been a success


No problem bro..thank you too for participating..wouldn't have worked also without all you particpants or the voters! :

I'm ready for this! I need to read more details though..i just got here but is everyone going to face everyone or will this be like the last draft?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

** I also agree...PM JamJam a list of wrestlers so this runs faster..i'll do that in a few (Y)


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

obby said:


> i'm confused
> 
> we can draft the Dudley Boyz but not the MCMG? Chris Sabin had like the worst TNA title run in history and Bully Ray is the main guy right now iirc.


Just follow my rules man. Don't needa make it complicated. Shelley is doing great right now and Sabin is doing better right now despite what people are saying. Both are still better in a team imo though, but yeah.

****TRADE ALERT****
AwSmash has traded Stone Cold Steve Austin to Donnacha for his 1st, 2nd, and 7th round draft pick. Help me remember this guys, I might forget, lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I miss something? C3K picked twice in a row?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> I miss something? C3K picked twice in a row?


That's my bad. He didn't, redskins25 picked HBK.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

That trade might not sound THAT great, but now I'll have the 4 of the top 33 wrestlers of all time.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

is the 8 hours up ?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I think it is in a half hour.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Where's all the activity!?!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm gonna' win this time guys, k.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm too busy getting my victory speech ready.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Glad it's not been my pick yet. Guess who I'm picking guise...


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm going to go out on a limb here, and say Brie Bella?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

The GOAT Nailz? I have two main events I'm hoping for, and plans for a strong undercard. Two extra picks should help.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

C3K said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here, and say Brie Bella?


Try her boyfriend. :kobe


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I wish to face AwSmash in round 1, plz. :kobe


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm being serious, anyone picks the GOAT this Draft and you're going down.

I had such a good thing lined up last time, then Obby came in.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Try her boyfriend. :kobe


:kobe3


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> I wish to face AwSmash in round 1, plz. :kobe


BOOK IT NOW.

Also, how much would you be willing to offer for him, TFW? :


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Your entire roster.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

My plan totally is not to take Daniel Bryan and then take TFW's round 1 and 2 picks. :side:

Jk. :lol I do need to get at least one superstar... no more trading my draft picks. :lol ABH ruined my CM Punk/Chris Benoit main event I had planned though. I still have about 10 main events I can go for though.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why am I 15th, First Round pick? :kobe


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

And I'm 14th. Perfect time to take DB.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Don't even care about the 'secrecy' for this one.

Holla Hollamania II picks. (If I'm not here, one of you just post my pick and move on.)

AJ Lee
Sara Del Rey
Aja Kong
Amazing Kong / Kharma
Trish Stratus
Lita
Gail Kim
Beth Phoenix
Cheerleader Melissa
Natalya
Serena Deeb
Portia Perez
Emma
Bayley
Paige
Maryse
Teddy Long

or 

Paul Heyman
Jim Cornette
Teddy Long
Zeb Coulter
Jimmy Hart
Armando Estrada
Harvey Wippleman
Stephanie McMahon
Slick
Vickie Guerrero
Miss Elizabeth
Mr. Fuji
Paul Bearer
Bobby Heenan

Depending on my first pick, stick to that group and let the Catfights / -***** matches COMMENCE!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

$10 on Gary winning this draft.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Easy money there Smash.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Got 10 bucks on Steve.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> I pick....
> 
> *THE UNDERTAKER*


:kobe5


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

This draft's getting good....that is all.

Continue the trash talking  But seriously, what do you guys think of the new tag team rule I'm having for this draft? Is it clear?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bugger. Ahh well, no way he was slipping to pick 14.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Damn, arrived too late


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

ATF said:


> Damn, arrived too late


Want to be my assistant? Might not be active some days/times, so an assistant would be handy.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Want to be my assistant? Might not be active some days/times, so an assistant would be handy.


Well, I guess that wouldn't be bad. Accepted


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> :kobe5


im happy with da UNDATAKA lol...hopefully i get a nice solid kick ass roster! (Y)


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just made my pick. Obby your up!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

C3K said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here, and say Brie Bella?


No, that's who Fourth Wall wishes he was. :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

There goes my Hulk Hogan main event idea


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:bryan2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I bet Nikki is pissed that Johnny hasn't asked her yet. :lol


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> There goes my Hulk Hogan main event idea


Hulk Hogan/Shawn Michaels round 2 with Hogan burying HBK again?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Rhodes Scholar said:


> My first pick is.....
> 
> _*Triple H*_


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Gary tho :lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I've got The Bellas, so you all might as well just give up.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gary Oak said:


> Diva time starts here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:bosh


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

GOATy Oak.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

daiko with the terrible pick :hb


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Terrible pick? I'll be laughing when you're all struggling for ratings and I'm sat outdrawing each and every one of you with WhoraWhoraMania.

GOATal Divas & GOATy Oak combining for the GOAT combo of GOATS.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Gonna steal that award from Gary Oak when I choose the GOAT Arquette later in the draft.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:lmao, I've still got Jojo, Eva and 'The Caveman' to pick up..


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

you'll all be in awe when i draft snoop dogg


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Did Snoop wrestle? Nope.

Actually, on the wrestling note, I think I might have to consult YouTube and find out if a certain duo actually wrestled or were just destroyed by Umaga..


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Dreams crushed.. I was gonna get the Jackass lot on my roster, but they were destroyed in a promo. Cunts.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Gary Oak said:


> :lmao, I've still got Jojo, *Eva* and 'The Caveman' to pick up..


Now hold on a minute, playa.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn it, I really wanted Triple H.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> There goes my Hulk Hogan main event idea


What's funny is I was going to take Savage until I realized Punk was gone. I wanted a Savage-Punk main event. 



Gary Oak said:


> 'The Caveman'


Lady Tapa or whatever her name is that had the vignette on Impact this week?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I wanted CM Punk first and then hopefully get Savage in round two for the same reason as you. I wanted Hogan or Triple H for another plan. But i picked up Savage for my plan C.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Still a lot of options for my main event. With another pick just several spots away, I can get a pretty nice main event set up with Brock.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Lady Tapa or whatever her name is that had the vignette on Impact this week?


Lei'D Tapa? No.

I meant Jarret from Total Divas. Recreate that Jarret vs Tyson Kidd feud.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I know Jarret can't be picked, but if you take Tyson and fuck with him then :rooney


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Daiko :lmao :lmao why the fuck not


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Could you guys plz save some of the GOATS for me in the third round so I'll have a good opponent for Austin?

Thanks guys. :hendo2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> I know Jarret can't be picked, but if you take Tyson and fuck with him then :rooney


Actually, he can as Jarret is / was a wrestler, but he was under a different name. I can't find the videos right now, but they're in the Total Divas thread somewhere.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Honestly debating if I should take this seriously or not


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> Honestly debating if I should take this seriously or not


Everyone should be taking this seriously. History Draft = Lief or def man! Lief or def!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> I wanted CM Punk first and then hopefully get Savage in round two for the same reason as you. I wanted Hogan or Triple H for another plan. But i picked up Savage for my plan C.


Great minds think alike huh? 

I gotta start thinking about who I wanna take 2nd to match up with Hogan in the main event...tough cause he's had wars with quite a few of the all-time greats already.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

At this point I actually pity whoever beats me in a match as they'll *have* to take someone from my roster :lol (No doubt they'll be pussies though and just leave them as a Manager / Valet...)


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Donnacha said:


> Could you guys plz save some of the GOATS for me in the third round so I'll have a good opponent for Austin?
> 
> Thanks guys. :hendo2


We'll leave Curtis Axel for you :hendo


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Gary Oak said:


> At this point I actually pity whoever beats me in a match as they'll *have* to take someone from my roster :lol (No doubt they'll be pussies though and just leave them as a Manager / Valet...)


I'm taking the Bellas, no doubt. Will place them high up the card.



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> We'll leave Curtis Axel for you :hendo


:hendo3


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Gary Oak said:


> Everyone should be taking this seriously. History Draft = Lief or def man! Lief or def!


Your right man, I should actually get my brother to join in so he can draft some goodies and then trade them to me :agree:


(Inside history draft II joke)


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> Your right man, I should actually get my brother to join in so he can draft some goodies and then trade them to me :agree:
> 
> 
> (Inside history draft II joke)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Just a reminder to THE FOURTH WALL.

My name is next on the list but Awsmash has my pick, so it's actually his turn right now.

But he's probably asleep atm because he's an Aussie, so when the eight hours are up, pick away.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Chris Benoit is mine. I'm going to double-murder-suicide everyone in this draft.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

lol..some interesting picks so far..i must say the Bella twins at number one is definitely the pick of the draft so far!!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gary Oak said:


> At this point I actually pity whoever beats me in a match as they'll *have* to take someone from my roster :lol (No doubt they'll be pussies though and just leave them as a Manager / Valet...)


Hey if you put together some damn good matches you might earn my vote. You should draft the talented women wrestlers though and not the good looking whores.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bellas vs Nicole Bass and Chyna

DEM BUYS


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Hey if you put together some damn good matches you might earn my vote. You should draft the talented women wrestlers though and not the good looking whores.


I'm just looking for the GOATal Divas Cast.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'Dat Swerve. Soz Bry. :bryan I feel bad now, but I REALLY needed a top star and Sting filled that category. Happy with that first pick.

I'm hoping I'm able to grab Bryan next round, but someone will end up picking him just to screw me over


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Plus, Undertaker vs Sting can't happen now. Chan, I'm looking at you. :kobe3


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Plus, Undertaker vs Sting can't happen now. Chan, I'm looking at you. :kobe3


Sorry guys but only i can pull off Undertaker vs Sting


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mike Hero, don't pick Bryan plz.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Sorry guys but only i can pull off Undertaker vs Sting


And getting eliminated the round after you do it.



The Fourth Wall said:


> Mike Hero, don't pick Bryan plz.


Knowing him he'll pick Fire Ant and Yoshi Tatsu.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:lmao GOAT first picks.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Knowing him he'll pick Fire Ant and Yoshi Tatsu.


I fucking hope not.. That's my A-Team right there!



The Fourth Wall said:


> :lmao GOAT first picks.


I know you mean me, so thanks!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BRYAN VS STING, IN 'DAH MAIN EVENT, ONE ON ONE.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The Bellas vs The Funkadactyls w/ Vincent


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

At least with Daiko making his tag picks, we don't have to worry about him snagging serious singles picks. Unless he just decides to piss people off every other round.

Mike Hero's turn? Obscure picks incoming, but not until tomorrow because he'll make us wait. Prove me wrong, bro.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> And getting eliminated the round after you do it.


:kobe2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> At least with Daiko making his tag picks, we don't have to worry about him snagging serious singles picks. Unless he just decides to piss people off every other round.
> 
> Mike Hero's turn? Obscure picks incoming, but not until tomorrow because he'll make us wait. Prove me wrong, bro.


Tag picks? The fuck you talking about brah? It's GOATAL Divas time this Draft. 

#2 Tag
#3 GOATAL Divas
#4 Epic Beards
#5 Actually try to get a decent roster.
#6 ???


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> At least with Daiko making his tag picks, we don't have to worry about him snagging serious singles picks. Unless he just decides to piss people off every other round.
> 
> Mike Hero's turn? Obscure picks incoming, but not until tomorrow because he'll make us wait. Prove me wrong, bro.


Hopefully he PM'ed picks to Jam. 

Also if he does what he did last time and Daiko is picking all women...THE REST OF US GET BETTER PEOPLE!


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Mike Hero pick shouldn't count no offense, I dont think he understood the tag team thing,


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> Mike Hero pick shouldn't count no offense, I dont think he understood the tag team thing,


Mike Hero had two picks in a row anyways. His dual picks just so happened to be The Kings of Wrestling.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Plus, Undertaker vs Sting can't happen now. Chan, I'm looking at you. :kobe3


Sting is a great choice..i kinda figured he'd be out by first/second round before me :sad:
So far the draft is running pretty smooth (Y)


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> Mike Hero pick shouldn't count no offense, I dont think he understood the tag team thing,


I was gonna say the same thing until I realized he had two picks in a row so I'm sure he was taking Castagnoli with one pick and Hero with his 2nd. Why he'd take them in the first round though I don't know.

Hopefully nobody takes a god damn boxer this time around.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Yep, I just saw that he had 2 picks, I stand to be corrected, although I agree with HN I love Cesaro but wouldnt take him that high


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Agreed.. Picking Cesaro and Hero this early is just lolworthy when you remember that the Funkadactyls are still available.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Gary Oak said:


> Agreed.. Picking Cesaro and Hero this early is just lolworthy when you remember that the Funkadactyls are still available.


Really hope I don't have to face you in the first round.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm the man to beat here.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Yea I really don't either, can only imagine


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Daiko vs Mike Hero and it ends in a tie leading to both being eliminated and someone who will get robbed out of moving past round 1 advances in their spot.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

loladraw. Brie Mode > all. 

#BoyBye


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Daiko vs Mike Hero and it ends in a tie leading to both being eliminated and someone who will get robbed out of moving past round 1 advances in their spot.


Daiko vs. Mike Hero should be the main event...!! :clap


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damnnnn i wanted Jericho


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I wanna see a Gary Oak vs. Mike Hero in the final match :mark: #ratings #matchoftheyear


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Please tell me that HHH is online

EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

STOKED for Brock/Foley. MOTY incoming with that one.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gary Oak better make his damn pick....I wanna get mine in tonight!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*BATTLE OF THE RANDY'S*
"Macho Man" Randy Savage vs. "The Viper" Randy Orton


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> *BATTLE OF THE RANDY'S*
> "Macho Man" Randy Savage vs. "The Viper" Randy Orton


Damn some good matchups already! With Brock vs Foley and Savage vs. Orton :mark::mark:


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

So Mike Hero has been humbled and has chosen the Kings of Wrestling which CANNOT happen. So do you guys think I should replace him with someone else? I'd be all for giving someone Mike Hero's spot since he's been humbled.

As of right now, *PLEASE STOP DRAFTING UNTIL WE SORT THIS OUT.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah i'd see if there's someone who can take Mike Hero's spot.

There goes everyones Main Event of Daiko vs. Hero lol


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

PM me or say you're interested in this thread. I think ATF was interested, so ATF, the spot is yours if you reply here before anyone else.

*AND AGAIN. EVERYONE STOP DRAFTING UNTIL WE GET THIS SORTED.*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I guess this is what did it.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...e-wwe-reaction-lees-tatoo-4.html#post24474833


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Damnnnn i wanted Jericho


Your second and third (  ) round picks for Jericho? I'm willing to trade Jericho if need be. Throw me an offer if you're interested.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> Could you guys plz save some of the GOATS for me in the third round so I'll have a good opponent for Austin?
> 
> Thanks guys. :hendo2


Someone appears to be nervous already... made a trading mistake? :hendo2

Also, got the Angle/Jericho main event so far. Might not even end up going for that main event.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Gary Oak said:


> Did Snoop wrestle? Nope.


managerial position, yo

:lmao at mike hero picking cesaro and ohno. GEEK


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

So does anyone know anyone who wants to take part in this? They'll be taking Mike Hero's spot. Spread the word!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

TheHype was talking in the thread earlier, maybe he'd join?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah sure I'll sign up if need be. I'll take Heroes spot.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

You've got a head start on everyone except Daiko. You already have Kings of Wrestling. Second best pick behind the Bella Twins.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Cesaro & Ohno? fpalm.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

TheHype is in! KoW will not be drafted as one so I'm allowing TheHype to pick two wrestlers then everyone can commence drafting again.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Alright I'll do it now cheers


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Forgot about Bret Hart. Good picks, you should have stayed with Cesaro and Ohno though unk2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome, dude. And nice picks to start.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Cheers lads.

Now let's get the ball rolling again


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I want Mike Hero back.  Hype just took my two next picks. :frustrate

Still have 5-10 picks that I'm very confident would give Kurt Angle and Chris Jericho great matches...

Also, I've finally realised that people like Gorgeous George, Lou Thesz, Verne Gagne AND EVEN THE GOAT PAT O'CONNER just won't poll.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I like that there are less people in this draft. People aren't drafted quite as fast.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Let the drafting resume.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Jamjam22 said:


> has chosen the Kings of Wrestling which CANNOT happen


Wat?

The KoW may have been a huge Tag Team, but they have had minimal success in Singles competition *AND* Mike Hero had two picks in a row even if that wasn't the case.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

AwSmash said:


> I want Mike Hero back.


famous last words


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just choose a diva Daiko, so I can trade for them.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Act as if Mike Hero never existed and it was me all along..






This video would be great if you kept Stone Cold :lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Didn't even notice it my my turn because *SOMEONE* picked after their turn..


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

TheHype said:


> Act as if Mike Hero never existed and it was me all along..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm torn. Now I need to beat both you and Dwayne. I guess I better beat Dwayne, but you need to advance so the world isn't robbed of the two biggest squashes of all time. 

Btw, Gary. Jericho, Angle and all my picks for the Bella whores and Funkasluts?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Btw, Gary. Jericho, Angle and all my picks for the Bella whores and Funkasluts?


lolno


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:draper2


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm liking my odds of completing my plan B main event with my next pick. 2 good options for it and both still out there...as long as the next two picks before me aren't them i'm set.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Shit, I've got beef with 3 people here now. If I don't win there's bias in the votes. I think I know who HN wants too.... :side:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Gary Oak said:


>


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Shit, I've got beef with 3 people here now. If I don't win there's bias in the votes. I think I know who HN wants too.... :side:


You know nothing!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Who's turn is it to draft now


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

It's doing this don't show post shite again..


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Traded Chris Jericho to Chan Hung for his round 2 and 4 picks. I now have two more picks this round, one next round and two in round 4. Plus two in round 7. I'm hoping for a very strong upper card with a couple of main events, rather than just the one.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

God damn AwSmash with his trades, lol.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Jamjam22 said:


> God damn AwSmash with his trades, lol.


Yeah, figured I was gonna be a nightmare to deal with.  I'll keep a table of my picks though, to make sure.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> Yeah, figured I was gonna be a nightmare to deal with.  I'll keep a table of my picks though, to make sure.


 Haha thanks. I think I got it right so far though


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> Traded Chris Jericho to Chan Hung for his round 2 and 4 picks. I now have two more picks this round, one next round and two in round 4. Plus two in round 7. I'm hoping for a very strong upper card with a couple of main events, rather than just the one.


Tough choice to give up 2nd and 4th pick.. but i really wanted Y2J. Thank you kind sir.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

So by my count I can make my pick now since obby has had like 8 hours right? Will double check soon.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Wasn't Obby late with his picks a lot in the last draft too?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Yup.

EDIT: obby's time is up in a few minutes. I'll be fair and give him until his time is officially up.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

obby said:


> John Cena


"TFW has got no chance again now, bro. :cena2"


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hasn't obby drafted John Cena every draft? :lol

Anyway my main event is now set! :cheer


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Damn you CKOK :austin2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Hasn't obby drafted John Cena every draft? :lol
> 
> Anyway my main event is now set! :cheer


I think so :lol I may also draft some of the ones from last time


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

It's one thing to draft some of the same guys but gotta freshen things up in the main event!

I think Hogan vs Edge should be a good main event. Already know what to put for the write up as well.

Goldberg was my next pick though so now to rethink my 2nd main event.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> It's one thing to draft some of the same guys but gotta freshen things up in the main event!
> 
> I think Hogan vs Edge should be a good main event. Already know what to put for the write up as well.
> 
> Goldberg was my next pick though so now to rethink my 2nd main event.


I agree..it's more fun when you draft different guy in different tournaments.

I wanted Edge but figured he'd be gone by the time he comes my way...but...if you wanna do a possible trade down the line..two of my guys like say #9/#10 pick for Edge..lemme know lol :


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Probably not gonna move Edge. Him and Hogan makes for a great main event considering Edge's childhood hero was Hogan.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I like the pace at which we're drafting. Keep up the good work.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

There's 4-5 guys that I really want, and its really hard who to pick first, and possible that they will be picked up before my turn. If one of them is picked then my plan is all messed up.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

I know who my next pick is and IMO it;ll make a fucking amazing main event, but I'm taking a risk because I don't know if others will see if the same way.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ send it to JamJam with a back up, just incase you leave or arent on the rest of the day, so we can avoid the 8hr thing if you can


Ratman you can your sig/avi so much dude


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> ^^ send it to JamJam with a back up, just incase you leave or arent on the rest of the day, so we can avoid the 8hr thing if you can


I think he meant he was worried about it in the voting process.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> ^^ send it to JamJam with a back up, just incase you leave or arent on the rest of the day, so we can avoid the 8hr thing if you can
> 
> 
> *Ratman you can your sig/avi so much dude*


*

*
Huh?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ :lol feels like you went from A.Morgan/punk/rodger/aj and shield in the spend of like 4 weeks, its funny


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nah I had packers up for like a month lol it's a bye week for them so I put the shield up lol. Next week it's back to packers. But yeah I like to have a variety of sigs.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Keep the AJ avatar though.

My sig is better than any of yours though Ratman.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Idk tbh I like all my sigs especially some of my cm punk ones lol. Your sig is good too.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Haha yeah the last Punk one you had was quite good. How about this then...mine is hotter! I think we can both agree on that one.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:carl


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

i'm pretty stoked for this draft...i DO NOT have a strategy this time around so it makes it more challenging but fun for me :


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I didn't have a strategy the first time, got to the final.
I had a strategy last time, was eliminated by Obby first round.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Total Divas strategy is go.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Haha yeah the last Punk one you had was quite good. How about this then...mine is hotter! I think we can both agree on that one.


Yeah hottness wise, yours is better lol.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Okay, don't like how we've stalled here.

Is it Chan or ABH's turn?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Chans up now


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Normally my turn....but due to the trade with Awsmash it's ABH turn


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So it's Alien Bounty Hunter's turn guys...i get skipped.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

It's AwSmash's turn right now. It'll be up in about 2 hours then it'll be ABH's turn.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jamjam22 said:


> It's AwSmash's turn right now. It'll be up in about 2 hours then it'll be ABH's turn.


Thanks for clearing it up! :talk


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry for being so late guys... I was planning I fell asleep 10 minutes before my pick, but I guess that's what happens when you're on the grog on a Sunday night.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Awsmash, just making sure you know you pick again to start the third round.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, last pick of this round and first pick of the next.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

The draft is going pretty well actually huh? Awesome to see that. Anyway, redskins25, it's your turn to pick.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Just wait for the later rounds.. Fucking drags on for ages.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Did we skip C3K?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

C3K is after redskins. I just sent him a PM and hopefully he picks soon.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

My fault. I thought we had gotten to the end of the second round already.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I've got the Kurt Angle/Ricky Steamboat main event already and two picks coming up.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I hate Abh and awsmash for that


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Jam can you give us a little bit of time before you choose for us? Unless people tell you do just pick for them?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Kurt Angle/Mr Perfect and Rey Mysterio/Ricky Steamboat co main events. 

Don't care if Jamjam picks for us, the quicker it's over and done with the better. It shouldn't matter if you send your picks in order of preference.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

My mind changes so often, that my order of preference changes a ton.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I hope the guy I want for my third pick lasts until my pick.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Hey Jam can you give us a little bit of time before you choose for us? Unless people tell you do just pick for them?


Yeah man, I make sure it's who they want first before I make the pick for them.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

After a busy weekend I'm back. Benoit and Ziggler? bama

If anyone wants those two feel free to offer me a trade, will have to be a good one though. (Y)


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey guys, if you're wondering if The Shield can be taken as one draft pick, the answer is no because of Ambrose and Rollins's success in the indies. However a team like the Wyatt Family can be chosen as one, as in all three of them.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm also still very open to trading for multiple early picks,  or maybe wrestler for wrestler...


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

ABH.

Benoit & 4th round pick for The Hitman?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll have to pass, I much prefer Benoit to Bret and Benoit gives me more options I feel.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Alright. If you change your mind we can do a straight swap (Y)

EDIT: the offer is on the table, but only for a short while


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

(Y)

Our sigs are eerily similar. bama


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

GOATs have GOAT sigs :saul


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

TheHype said:


> Alright. If you change your mind we can do a straight swap (Y)
> 
> EDIT: the offer is on the table, but only for a short while


Interested in anyone on my roster (other than Kurt Angle) + maybe a draft pick for Bret? I'll throw in Jesse White.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TheHype said:


> GOATs have GOAT sigs :saul


We should get Bleach to join our crew of smoking sigs since he has Michael Pitt:


























Clearly we're the cool kids.

wens


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Interested in anyone on my roster (other than Kurt Angle) + maybe a draft pick for Bret? I'll throw in Jesse White.


No thanks.

Not strongly interested anyone at this point and thought i'd atleast make an offer for the Rabid Wolverine. 

And Malthouse is too busy chasing his old mates from Collingwood to even consider Mr. White :jose


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I can write Horse an email on the team site if you'd like.  Seriously though, really interested in trading for someone's pick from the first round (especially Daiko's) for an opponent for Angle. If anyone is interested, throw me an inbox.

I can't decide on what matches to make out of my 4 men so far..

Kurt Angle/Mr. Perfect
Ricky Steamboat/Rey Mysterio

or 

Kurt Angle/Rey Mysterio
Ricky Steamboat/Mr. Perfect

Kurt Angle vs. Ricky Steamboat would be :mark:, but I'm not sure about Rey Mysterio/Mr Perfect...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I think it would be best if we just award this draft to AwSmash and start again.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

So redskins25's time is up in about two hours, so whoever is next can pick by then (Y)


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> I think it would be best if we just award this draft to AwSmash and start again.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Donnacha said:


> I think it would be best if we just award this draft to AwSmash and start again.


Everyone said that about Ratman last time though, and look how that turned out. Smash does have a damn good roster so far though.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I am concerned though as I don't have a pick now until pick 10, round 4. That's why I am trying to trade my way into round 3 again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> I can write Horse an email on the team site if you'd like.  Seriously though, really interested in trading for someone's pick from the first round (especially Daiko's) for an opponent for Angle. If anyone is interested, throw me an inbox.
> 
> I can't decide on what matches to make out of my 4 men so far..
> 
> ...


I personally like the first one Angle vs Perfect and Steamboat vs Mysterio but yes Angle vs. steamboat would be awesome! (Y)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

They're all good matches tbh, so it's win-win really.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> (especially Daiko's)


No. 

Brie Mode vs Gurlbye.
Other Slut vs Fillet Mignon.

This is all I need.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Gary Oak said:


> No.
> 
> Brie Mode vs Gurlbye.
> Other Slut vs Fillet Mignon.
> ...


Them all star starting line divas is what is good for business! :HHH2


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Shall I give Redskins a little while longer seeing as it has only been 20 minutes over the 8 hours, or just pick anyway?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FluxCapacitor said:


> Shall I give Redskins a little while longer seeing as it has only been 20 minutes over the 8 hours, or just pick anyway?


Just pick..he can pick upon returning (Y)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

We should do the rule like the last one if someone was online and hasnt picked within an hour then the next person should pick.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Hasn't obby drafted John Cena every draft? :lol


didn't draft him the first time :cena3


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuck this is confusing..... awsmash is just killing me inside ever pick me makes 

These time zones man


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Beginning to regret my trade.....


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Don't worry lads, I'll stop him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well so much for the dream finals of Gary's Bella twins vs. Mike Hero's Ants! B-)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

i wonder if we can do intergender matches, bc if so I'm doing Brock Lesnar vs The Bellas when I get to the finals


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy to get Ambrose. Was gonna take Piper but Chan got him just before I could.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Happy to get Ambrose. Was gonna take Piper but Chan got him just before I could.


Ambrose vs Piper would have been sweet (Y)
I was thinking of Ambrose for later..but you got him lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan out of curiosity, for the right price would you be willing to give up Piper? Not sure if I want make an offer for him but it'd probably help to know if hes even on the table or if he's untouchable.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Chan out of curiosity, for the right price would you be willing to give up Piper? Not sure if I want make an offer for him but it'd probably help to know if hes even on the table or if he's untouchable.


It's possible..just depends..right now my roster is up in the air...so there's always a chance!

Btw obby with a great pic..i thought of getting them road warriors as well


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I think the Road Warriors are a little too successful to be taken as one pick. Jamjam?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> I think the Road Warriors are a little too successful to be taken as one pick. Jamjam?


Nah, they're fine. Their only success has been as a team, right?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

To me, it's way too early to get a team. Yes the Road Warriors are one of the greatest teams ever but personally I'm more worried about setting up my 2 main events with my first 4 picks then I worry about the under card.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Jamjam22 said:


> Nah, they're fine. Their only success has been as a team, right?


Oh, I get the rule now.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Come on Rhodes Scholar go make your pick!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I know I wanna make my pick soon.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> Beginning to regret my trade.....


Good, good. Want to trade him back for any two wrestlers who's names are not Kurt Angle?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

If what's his face makes his pick, someone grab another member of the Total Divas cast for me. kthanks.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Come on, Rhodes.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey guys, so I cleared my inbox. The only list I have right now is from C3K list and Ratman. Though I'm not sure if this list is still the one I'll use for Ratman so PM me a new one man.

But yeah, EVERYONE, PM me a list EVERY TIME a new round starts.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Gary Oak said:


> If what's his face makes his pick, someone grab another member of the Total Divas cast for me. kthanks.


can't wait to see your card, tbh


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Jamjam22 said:


> Hey guys, so I cleared my inbox. The only list I have right now is from C3K list and Ratman. Though I'm not sure if this list is still the one I'll use for Ratman so PM me a new one man.
> 
> But yeah, EVERYONE, PM me a list EVERY TIME a new round starts.


yeah its the same list but I just sent it to you again


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Jamjam22 said:


> Hey guys, so I cleared my inbox. The only list I have right now is from C3K list and Ratman. Though I'm not sure if this list is still the one I'll use for Ratman so PM me a new one man.
> 
> But yeah, EVERYONE, PM me a list EVERY TIME a new round starts.


You also know of a few people to take for me next pick should I not be online. You also know that when it starts nearing my pick I send you a list of who I want. Just cause of how often my mind changes.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Gary Oak said:


> Eva Marie.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

C3K said:


>


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

C3K said:


>


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Finally made a pick. :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Shame it was Ultimate Warrior :hayden3


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:hendo3

Austin v Warrior will DRAW, brah :hendo2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, draw people to have a toilet break.

:jordan3

OH IT'S ON NOW BROTHA


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:vince2

You better hope they don't have a toilet break because they'll only end up finding the place where you're getting your card from.

That's right.

The toilet.

:jordan2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

That's right peasants, you keep arguing amongst yourselves as I create the greatest roster of all time.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:hmm: I gotta think real carefully about my next two picks..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Damn a lot of good picks being taken already* :vince4


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

This draft is certainly going faster than the last one. Good job guys. Keep sending those lists every time it's a new round and we'll be voting for the matches in no time (Y)


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

You guys have probably killed my great start these two rounds. I'm thinking real had about my next pick. I have on wrestler who is a legend, but I'm afraid won't poll well.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> You guys have probably killed my great start these two rounds. I'm thinking real had about my next pick. I have on wrestler who is a legend, but I'm afraid won't poll well.


nah ur roster is top notch ....id say a legend would be a great addition to ur roster.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Is it just me or is anyone else slightly regretting one or two of their decisions? I personally feel picking Lawler so early is a mistake and I could have afforded to wait for a while and pick someone with more notoriety amongst the masses. Don't get me wrong, Lawler is one of the GOATs and has/had all of the talent in the world, but I'm not sure if others will recognise that when I put my cards together. I regret not picking more of a "star" because that could really bite me in the ass.

Oh well. Shit happens. I'm still gonna win. Blah blah blah.

:kobe


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn Fourth grabbed AJ Styles. I thought everyone forgot about him.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

FluxCapacitor said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else slightly regretting one or two of their decisions? I personally feel picking Lawler so early is a mistake and I could have afforded to wait for a while and pick someone with more notoriety amongst the masses. Don't get me wrong, Lawler is one of the GOATs and has/had all of the talent in the world, but I'm not sure if others will recognise that when I put my cards together. I regret not picking more of a "star" because that could really bite me in the ass.
> 
> Oh well. Shit happens. I'm still gonna win. Blah blah blah.
> 
> :kobe


Nope. Total Divas 4 lyfe.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Plz draft Jaret next so you can have that ultimate showdown with TJ. Natalya on a pole or something.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Caveman is a planned pick.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> Damn Fourth grabbed AJ Styles. I thought everyone forgot about him.


 AJ crossed my mind...but was hoping he'd be lasting a bit longer lol :


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> AJ crossed my mind...but was hoping he'd be lasting a bit longer lol :


Yeah I was hoping to get him so i could do AJ Styles vs Randy Orton at some point.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Is it just me or did the draft order get somewhat fucked up? Gary Oak made two picks in a row when hes in the middle of the order and I think he picked before Ratman who was higher up in the order than him.

Someone wanna tell me who's turn is it to pick?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

It's yours and then it's mine, correct?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah im not sure but i think he was didnt pick within the 8 hours but im not sure.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a horrid suspicion that CKOK will pick who I want and ruin my semi main event for my first show. I'm posting this just to be able to say "I told you so" when he inevitably does.

:side:


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I have no clue what I'm doing, if anybody wants me to choose picks for them hmu via PM


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Corporate KingOfKings said:


> It's yours and then it's mine, correct?


Didn't notice obby's pick was in. Well you're up now!

All I know is I'm pretty happy with my 2 main events time time around.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

FluxCapacitor said:


> I have a horrid suspicion that CKOK will pick who I want and ruin my semi main event for my first show. I'm posting this just to be able to say "I told you so" when he inevitably does.
> 
> :side:


Or not


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I can honestly say I made a list of 4-5 guys to take this round and from HN or ABH they were all taken one by one, like literally, Good lord

if Flux takes this guy I'll scream :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Trying to take 'DAH GOAT from me.



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I have a proposition for you - Jeff Hardy and Mark Henry for Daniel Bryan?


:ti


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Will highly consider any offer - especially after my next two picks are made.

Also, TFW, loved your signature for Jamjam. I didn't post it in the thread because I didn't want to bury my thread even more.  Although, why2cj and Ace Duck did make me pretty sweet signatures.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm setting Mark Henry on you now, Fourth Wall. Or maybe I'll just defeat you again on my way to another history draft championship.

:jt2

OH NO HE DIDN'T

THE GLOVES ARE OFF NOW

etc etc


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Will rap battle people again if required, I know I say some bad things when I rhyme.

FLASHBACK:

_your name is obby
making bad cards is your hobby_

I may be interested in Henry depending on who I get next, ABH.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

It wasn't CKOK that took who I wanted, it was ABH.

Fuck you.

Edit: I hope Finlay was who Redskins wanted

bama3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I'm setting Mark Henry on you now, Fourth Wall. Or maybe I'll just defeat you again on my way to another history draft championship.
> 
> :jt2
> 
> ...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> Yeah I was hoping to get him so i could do AJ Styles vs Randy Orton at some point.


Orton vs. AJ would been sweet :avit:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Nope. Orton vs Jojo. Wait...


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Someone should draft Nattie just to fuck up Daiko's card.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Jam's slow burning heel turn has started.

Also, are the Bulldogs really legal since Davey had a pretty good singles career?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Gonna need a few min to think lol...BRB to pick :


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Wooo looking like I might get to pick tonight after all!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Just chose..CorporateKingofKings is up (Y)


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bubba Ray only won the World Championship in TNA. TNA isn't even up there with WWE, making The Dudley Boyz far more successful that him on his own. :bron3

Not too fussed, because now I have RVD/Raven, my third dream match.

I'm still really open to trading though. Feel free to make an offer if you're interested in anyone.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I hope no one takes my pick. Chan Hung got JBL :jose

EDIT: please don't pick for me next time please jamjam I sorta want to think about my next picks carefully.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn. He was also my next pick. :bron3 Been a tough morning as you can see, Hype.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Am I up now?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Yup.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just saw that British Bulldogs could be drafted as a team. :jose

You know how many draft cards Davey Boy Smith has main evented? One! That's one more that "Bully Ray". Then you have The Dynamite Kid, the best wrestler (based on pure talent) of all time. Devon? Not even in the top 1000 of that list.










I'm totally not gotten to. :side:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

My question is, can you split up the tag teams?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Dont get your panties in a bunch, I'll take dynamite kid then


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> My question is, can you split up the tag teams?


I don't see why you wouldn't be able to.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I don't see why you wouldn't be able to.


It gives people extra singles competitors if you do though. In the case of who gets the Wyatt, it's two extras. 

I'm not trying to be difficult. If Jamjam says it's fine, then I accept that.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Bulldogs are alright with me. Sorry guys.

*Also, if you send me a list, I WILL PICK FOR YOU. Unless you tell me different.*


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> Dont get your panties in a bunch, I'll take dynamite kid then


I was kidding mate. :lol Looking back on it, I made some good points. :side I was still kidding though. I'm not too fussed, I still got Raven.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ I'm joking as well, just one of those things I always wanted to say and it fit the situation :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Will you bitches stop backing down from your insults and complaining. JUST FIGHT ALREADY


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My roster is looking pretty good right now if I do say so myself.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Will you bitches stop backing down from your insults and complaining. JUST FIGHT ALREADY


No need to fight when JamJam is on my side, let me keep my two guys,and wants me to win the whole thing

It's what best for business :HHH2


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

If you haven't PM'd me a list for round 5, send me a list right now. DO IT.

EDIT: You know what would be cool? If you guys have Skype. I'm usually on Skype so if you guys have questions or wanna send me a list, go ahead and send it on Skype and I'll save it. PM me if I can add you on Skype.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going to finally PM JamJam my top ten list of guys...incase i'm not online he can pick the person from the most highest part of the list who's available at the time (Y)


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Will you bitches stop backing down from your insults and complaining. JUST FIGHT ALREADY


u fuqin wot m8 u wont a fite? mi card is beta than you so fuqin com at me.

Uh, that was hard.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Still some really good picks left...although the pickings are beginning to feel more slim :HHH2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> u fuqin wot m8 u wont a fite? mi card is beta than you so fuqin com at me.
> 
> Uh, that was hard.


Right? I find it's much easier to actually spell correctly and use proper grammar than what it is you just did.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Del Rio gone from the list..had him in mind for later...oh well lol :


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Surprise I actually got Cesaro tbh, happy nonetheless


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Jeez, did everyone take a look at my roster ideas and purposely pick them? Tons of people I wanted went 

Not all bad though, got The Wyatt Family which allows lots of options.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah nothing wrong with getting 3 people for 1 pick.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Feeling happier with my roster now. :lenny


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> Feeling happier with my roster now. :lenny


Ditto. :carl


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

bama Me too. Next two picks coming up with TFW only one to pick, confident I get the most two that I want.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't think I actually have anyone else that I need to pick.. I've got the entire main cast of TD..


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Gary Oak said:


> I don't think I actually have anyone else that I need to pick.. I've got the entire main cast of TD..


Guaranteed winner. 

I wish I thought of this strategy... :side:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

TBH this is the first time I've does this before and I can't tell if Daiko has a serious strategy or is taking the piss out of the draft :draper2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Glad i got Umaga. Roman Reigns vs. The Samonan Bulldozer?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Still want to trade for Scott Hall @ Ratman?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay. Accepted.

Scott Hall/Razor Ramon goes to The Ratman for Picks 6 & 7.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Thanks brotha


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'd be happy to trade for draft picks too. Shoot me an offer if you're interested. I'm also interested in trading a couple of my late draft picks for wrestlers


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gary Oak said:


> I don't think I actually have anyone else that I need to pick.. I've got the entire main cast of TD..


You need The Usos now.



The Ratman said:


> Glad i got Umaga. Roman Reigns vs. The Samonan Bulldozer?


Now I wanna see Roman spear the fuck out of Umaga. Seriously all that family does is wrestle and bang it seems.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Is there a trade that went down? If both parties accept it, PM me what the deal was please.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm willing to listen to trades for any of my roster too btw. I've attempted a couple over the last few days but nothing so far. Got a lot of interesting plans/ideas though so s'all good.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Jamjam22 said:


> Is there a trade that went down? If both parties accept it, PM me what the deal was please.


The deal was My Razor Roman for The Ratman's round 6 & round 7 pick.

It's on the previous page bro.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm always willing to listen on trade offers but it'd take an amazing offer to get me to give up Edge or Hogan.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, how would everyone feel about a Rob Van Dam/Raven match-up? I'm trying to figure out who I need and who I need to get rid of.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

C3K said:


> Guaranteed winner.
> 
> I wish I thought of this strategy... :side:


GOAT.



TheHype said:


> TBH this is the first time I've does this before and I can't tell if Daiko has a serious strategy or is taking the piss out of the draft :draper2


Srs strategy.



HollywoodNightmare said:


> You need The Usos now.


Only one of them is on the show. It's the Jimmeh one.. I think..


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

AwSmash said:


> Just out of curiosity, how would everyone feel about a Rob Van Dam/Raven match-up? I'm trying to figure out who I need and who I need to get rid of.


It sucks ass. Give Raven to me :side:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> It sucks ass. Give Raven to me :side:


Yeah, sure. For Jeff Hardy. :hendo

Also, I am diggin' the new signature, TAR, but it's Tulf, not Tuff. :lol


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh woops :side: I'll fix that later.

DDP and New Age Outlawz :mark: Been begging for someone not to pick these guys.

EDIT: btw dude how do you rotate your sig like that?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

AwSmash said:


> Yeah, sure. For Jeff Hardy. :hendo


I was going to say Raven and Malenko for Jeff but that seems too little for him. Raven, Malenko and RVD?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I was going to say Raven and Malenko for Jeff but that seems too little for him. Raven, Malenko and RVD?


Nah.. Jeff Hardy was going to replace Raven in the RVD match-up if I got rid of him. 

Oh, and I have something big planned.

Oh, and I'm now listening to offers for Kurt Angle.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I would like Raven and Malenko but those two on their own for Jeff Hardy seems a little unfair, but I doubt there's a third guy on your roster you'd want to give up aswell?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I would like Raven and Malenko but those two on their own for Jeff Hardy seems a little unfair, but I doubt there's a third guy on your roster you'd want to give up aswell?


Nah, there's no one else on my roster I want to give up. Plus, I don't even know if I'd go for Raven and Malenko for Jeff... I'm a Malenko mark.

Anyway, if I were to accept an offer like this, my big plan would be ruined.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Putting Jake 'The Snake' Roberts up for trade with me getting British Bulldog from Ratman's 6th round pick.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TheHype said:


> Putting Jake 'The Snake' Roberts up for trade with me getting British Bulldog from Ratman's 6th round pick.


May want Jake Roberts later..lemme know if you still are wanting to trade him later?

And i'm confused..who's up?!?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

redskins has the British Bulldogs as one, TAR.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh he does? Didn't notice.

El Generico instead of British Bulldog.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

It's Rhodes Scholar's turn now. He doesn't send me a list so this is when the draft becomes slow. Guess we'll have to wait til his 8 hours are up.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Jamjam22 said:


> It's Rhodes Scholar's turn now. He doesn't send me a list so this is when the draft becomes slow. Guess we'll have to wait til his 8 hours are up.


Can we just skip him, since he didn't send a list? :lol I'll send mine once I see who the next 4-5 people take.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Would anyone be interested in swapping their pick this round for my round 12 and 13 picks? That means you'll get two in a row, which could be vital at that point. I'll consider round 10 and 11 if need be.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I need to trade for picks I think. :moyes1


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Just realized that I have no plans for Dibiase.

FUCK.

Anybody wanna trade for him?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

If anybody wants The Ultimate Warrior, let me know.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Donnacha said:


> If anybody wants The Ultimate Warrior, let me know.


Funny you should ask. I've been shitting all over him recently. Just watched the Self Destruction of the Ultimate Warrior, and some matches. Rick Rude made him look so good. Anyone with Warrior on their roster just lost my vote. DAT GRUDGE


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I know. I read your post in that HOF thread just before I decided to put him up for trade. :terry


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Donnacha said:


> I know. I read your post in that HOF thread just before I decided to put him up for trade. :terry


Flair just getting up and walking out during that doc is so :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not sure what I'm doing with my roster, but last time I did this I was in the Final, soo...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah was really never a fan of Ultimate Warrior. I wouldn't mind having him but he doesn't fit all that much on my roster. Only match i could do is Warrior vs. Macho Man.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd actually think about Brock/Warrior with Brock squashing Warrior for 30 minutes. And Heyman would have to be there mocking Warrior the whole time.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Do it. :vince

Both of you. :vince


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Flair just getting up and walking out during that doc is so :lmao


NAITCH !!!!!


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Finlay vs. Joe
Cesaro vs. Finlay
Joe vs. Cesaro

WHY MUST LIFE BE SO HARD?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Finlay vs Joe vs Cesaro.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Pretty stoked now that I've thought about it for a while: Having Sheamus, Barrett, Magnus, TULLY, and potential more like them. Makes for some fun old school matches.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I really like my roster so far. Got Savage, Orton, Nash and Hall, and Roman Reigns and Umaga. Can have some really good matches with these 6 guys. Hopefully I can get past the 2nd round with these guys.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Who's pick is it anyway?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Who's pick is it anyway?


Should be obby's turn.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Were really that far into round 6? Damn that means after he picks its me.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ultimate Warrior or Booker T for a wrestler plus a pick anyone? :lenny


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah, I'm up for that Dwaynacha.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:kobe8 

I think I'll wait and see what other offers I get first.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Can anyone confirm if it's my pick now or not? Don't wanna make my pick without it being my turn.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It's your pick. If for whatever reason it's not, Jamjam can beat me with his belt.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah it's Hollywoods turn


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

who has big show ?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> who has big show ?


:hendo2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Redskins looking to do Big Show vs Andre?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ nice I'm interested, shock he was chosen already


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

How much is he worth to you?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Redskins looking to do Big Show vs Andre?


:saul


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> It's your pick. If for whatever reason it's not, Jamjam can beat me with his belt.


Now THAT is best for business!

EDIT: My pick is in. Happy to get Liger.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> Ultimate Warrior or Booker T for a wrestler plus a pick anyone? :lenny


If I had someone good in mind to face either of them, I'd probably try to strike a deal with you. But I'm not sure who I'd put either one against.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Now THAT is best for business!
> 
> EDIT: My pick is in. Happy to get Liger.


Nice pic in Liger....


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I have multiple people I could put up against Liger. Almost picked him in round 5 but I thought I could sneak him in 1 round later and get Demolition in round 5.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I was going to take rude


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> I was going to take rude


I actually thought of taking Rude, but i took him last time...so wanted to change things up and go with Harley Race....def one of the best in his era...

There's still some great talents left thankfully :HHH2


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I PMed jamjam my pick, idk if I should just write it ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> I PMed jamjam my pick, idk if I should just write it ?


yeah just write it...he said ur next in the other thread :clap


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

forget that last pm jamjam I dont want that pick anymore


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Holy hell we are flying through this draft!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Holy hell we are flying through this draft!


Jam's been on point with the picks.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

As long as everyone sends me a list every time a new round starts, we'll be done in no time (Y) Speaking of, everyone, do what I just said!


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao I was about to take rhodes


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I gotta think of if I want another team next or a singles guy.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Holy hell we are flying through this draft!


He did like 9 picks within like 30 min. This is how it should done, so much better with people sending in picks.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Agreed. Now if the two people in front of me would make their damn picks I'd be happy.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Would I be able to swap Rhyno for Scott Steiner, Jamjam? With my list, when I put Rhyno in, I meant for him to be at the bottom. If not, that's fine. I'm not too fussed, just don't have anything for Rhyno, as it is.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Pretty sure Scott Steiner has been drafted already dude.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Am i up already? Holy cow!! This draft is rockin'!! :


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Pretty sure Scott Steiner has been drafted already dude.


This.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

obby has Scottie Steiner lol


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ahh, shit. Alright, I'll stick with Rhyno.

Anyone interested in trading for Rhyno?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> obby has Scottie Steiner lol


Hasn't obby drafted Scott Steiner in all 3 drafts now?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So i'm kind of confused (scratches head)...is this draft going to be where each of us face each person...or is it going to be like the other traditional drafts? And if it is going to be everyone faces everyone..how does that exactly work?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> So i'm kind of confused (scratches head)...is this draft going to be where each of us face each person...or is it going to be like the other traditional drafts? And if it is going to be everyone faces everyone..how does that exactly work?


If you read the OP, I clearly say that this draft will be run like all the other previous drafts.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

AwSmash said:


> Ahh, shit. Alright, I'll stick with Rhyno.
> 
> Anyone interested in trading for Rhyno?


I might want Rhyno.

Great job by everyone sending their picks in this draft, it's going really well.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I might want Rhyno.
> 
> Great job by everyone sending their picks in this draft, it's going really well.


Inbox me if you're interested. I'm not willing to give up anyone else other than Rhyno though.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Maybe not then, I haven't really got anyone to give up in a straight swap for Rhyno. I may be able to do my plan with him using someone else. Though maybe later once I've drafted a few more guys I may return with an offer.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Maybe not then, I haven't really got anyone to give up in a straight swap for Rhyno. I may be able to do my plan with him using someone else. Though maybe later once I've drafted a few more guys I may return with an offer.


Sounds good. Actually, I also might be interested in trading Dean Malenko along with him if anyone is interested.

I'm also interested in trading for an opponent for Dean Malenko, I can offer Rhyno and a draft pick if anyone is interested.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> Sounds good. Actually, I also might be interested in trading Dean Malenko along with him if anyone is interested.
> 
> I'm also interested in trading for an opponent for Dean Malenko, I can offer Rhyno and a draft pick if anyone is interested.


I'd like Dean Malenko..maybe i can figure out something for him for a bit later :talk


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Been like 10 hours since the last pick. :kobe7


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah, Obby's 8 hours are up and we're 2 hours into Rhodes Scholar's turn.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

This is why you send PMs of your preference list to jamjam


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

TheHype said:


> This is why you send PMs of your preference list to jamjam


Some people just don't listen :no: But ohwell, maybe they're really busy with stuff. But anyway, I just wanna thank everyone because you've all been doing well sending in your lists. If we keep going at this pace, we'll be done with this draft next week! You guys are awesome. You get a thumbs up from me (Y)

Every time a new rounds starts, send me a list alright?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Still haven't sent in a list.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Gary Oak said:


> Still haven't sent in a list.


You're an exception. You're always around. Thumbs up for you too (Y)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Gary Oak said:


> Still haven't sent in a list.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

DAMMITT !! the draft was running so smoothly


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Obby was late a lot in the last draft too. Just hurry up so I can go out in Round 1 again!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

How much would I need to offer to get Regal from you, redskins?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Just got the Ultimate Warrior via trade from Donnacha for El Generico and a 7th round pick bama


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Rhyno + my last round pick for your next pick. Anyone interested?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

How much do want El Generico, AwSmash? :brodgers


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> How much do want El Generico, AwSmash? :brodgers


Not as much as you wanted Steve Austin, Dwayne. :brodgers


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:austin2


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

TheHype said:


> Just got the Ultimate Warrior via trade from Donnacha for El Generico and a 7th round pick bama


Trade accepted!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Can everyone stop hating on me through inbox and chatbox about picking Rhyno? :bron3

I needed a sixth guy in my list to Jamjam before I went to bed and there was a save the rhinos ad, so I figured I wouldn't get him anyway. I didn't realise everyone would pick the other people in that list though. :bron3


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

lolrhyno


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Jamjam, don't forget to remove Ultimate Warrior from my roster in the Selections thread. :lebron8


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Gary Oak said:


> lolrhyno


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao


need someone to go against HEARTBREAK


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

12 hours with no picks?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

let's go draft!! let's get this running lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> need someone to go against HEARTBREAK


No Shawn/Andre?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

^ HBK vs. Andre would be pretty sweet IMHO.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ no I have something else for andre


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Trade me HBK for a round 8 draft pick


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> ^^ no I have something else for andre


Trade me HBK.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fuck this waiting.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fuck I actually wanted The Usos


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, fuck. No one at all wants to go Rhyno and my last pick for their next pick? I might consider Rhyno and a round 12 pick...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> Fuck I actually wanted The Usos


Was excited that you were online, then saw that Hype had your pick. :terry1


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Was excited that you were online, then saw that Hype had your pick. :terry1


Yeah I know, I wish I had a pick right now unk3


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

just give Daiko Jey


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Yeah I know, I wish I had a pick right now unk3


Well, you can! I'll give you mine (Donnacha's) along with Rhyno (you must take him too ) for your next two picks... or any member of your roster!

Oh, and redskins... need an opponent for Shawn? I've got the perfect guy, his name is Rhyno!


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Well, you can! I'll give you mine (Donnacha's) along with Rhyno (you must take him too ) for your next two picks... or any member of your roster!
> 
> Oh, and redskins... need an opponent for Shawn? I've got the *perfect *guy, his name is Rhyno!


I liked how you started then you went way down :lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> just give Daiko Jey


Check your PM's.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> just give Daiko Jey


No


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> I liked how you started then you went way down :lol


Would you be interested in Michaels/Malenko though? I've got nothing for Malenko so far, unless I go Rhyno/Raven and Dean Malenko/Rob Van Dam, and I'm not sure how those matches would poll.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Saw someone had picked but it was only obby. bama2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Well, you can! I'll give you mine (Donnacha's) along with Rhyno (you must take him too ) for your next two picks... or any member of your roster!
> 
> Oh, and redskins... need an opponent for Shawn? I've got the perfect guy, his name is Rhyno!


No thanks bro, I need my next picks so no one else picks them.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

obby after 8 hrs took my next pick


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hype go pick! You're holding us up!


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Wooo! That last post I made in the selections thread was a lot, good job on getting your lists in! Now we wait for Rhodes Scholar and obby :no:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Jam, Hype had Ratman's pick for Round 7, so I don't know if you should have picked for him.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Hey Jam, Hype had Ratman's pick for Round 7, so I don't know if you should have picked for him.


Oh right, good find. It's been fixed.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

> The Fourth Wall
> 1. Sting
> 2. Daniel Bryan
> 3. Kane
> ...


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Me and Chan exchanged Ted Dibiase for Roddy Piper (If you're out there JAMZ)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hollywood and ABH, either of you interested in a Goldust to go with your Rhodes?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Donnacha said:


> Hollywood and ABH, either of you interested in a Goldust to go with your Rhodes?


Cody and Goldust had a ***** classic for me in the last draft, so I recommend this.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Corporate KingOfKings said:


> Me and Chan exchanged Ted Dibiase for Roddy Piper (If you're out there JAMZ)


Got it. While you're here, send me a list for this round and the next round plz


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fuck, I only wanted Kofi Kingston if I had Shelton Benjamin :no:. Need to think of a new plan now.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> Fuck, I only wanted Kofi Kingston if I had Shelton Benjamin :no:. Need to think of a new plan now.


Plenty of high-flyers to choose from that can have a great match with Kofi. PM me if you want my list of that. 

Also, we're approaching a new round, everyone send me a list!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

On second thought, I think I'll keep Goldust. :side:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I think my roster is done..

Ya know what, I'm feeling kind, so here's what I'll do. Every single one of my remaining picks can be chosen by any of you.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Gary Oak said:


> I think my roster is done..
> 
> Ya know what, I'm feeling kind, so here's what I'll do. Every single one of my remaining picks can be chosen by any of you.


What, for nothing?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> Hollywood and ABH, either of you interested in a Goldust to go with your Rhodes?


I would only want him if I had Cody as well.



Gary Oak said:


> I think my roster is done..
> 
> Ya know what, I'm feeling kind, so here's what I'll do. Every single one of my remaining picks can be chosen by any of you.


Is this even possible? If so I'd take at least a few of those.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

How very generous of you. 

I think I'll use this unexpected opportunity to draft Drew Carey to my roster. :hendo2

Edit: although if this is serious then I will obviously choose somebody better. :side:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So when ever its his turn we can just pick someone random and keep the draft going.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I wanted Pillman. :bron3

Seriously though, if you need a strong match for your card that can HYPE up the fans, you gotta trade for Rhyno/Trish Stratus. It's where the money's at.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

By picking my drafts I mean whoever you pick, I use. I've got everyone I need, so I'm not too fussed about who else I draft.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WF servers are WOAT.

The PM I sent Gary was so monumental that it must have broken them. Literally went to shit the second I clicked SEND.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ya, server's being a bitch right now. Ratman, I'm trying to answer your PM. The answer for now is no, but I'm not closing the door completely on you.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gary Oak said:


> By picking my drafts I mean whoever you pick, I use. I've got everyone I need, so I'm not too fussed about who else I draft.


The Coach, Eric Bischoff, Garrett Bischoff, Wes Briscoe, Jenna Morasca, Teddy Long, Sharmell (Booker T's wife), Vince Russo and David Arquette it is then.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ haha the picks I sent jamjam must of been soo good, stupid servers


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> The Coach, Eric Bischoff, Garrett Bischoff, Wes Briscoe, Jenna Morasca, Teddy Long, Sharmell (Booker T's wife), Vince Russo and David Arquette it is then.


Jam, the rest of my picks are right here. This is serious btw. I *will* be making Vince Russo vs Eva Marie with an Arquette interference.

Fucking WOAT Servers..


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I thought it was just me, the servers are horrible.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

edit


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gary Oak said:


> Jam, the rest of my picks are right here. This is serious btw. I *will* be making Vince Russo vs Eva Marie with an Arquette interference.
> 
> Fucking WOAT Servers..


If you end up with all of them (I know everybody is rushing out to get Jenna Morsaca who had one match in history and it was possibly the worst match ever.) lets all just vote for Daiko.



Chan Hung said:


> Yeah boys/girls..the servers here are sucking up :HHH2


HA! You think theres girls on the forums! HA!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Gary Oak said:


> Jam, the rest of my picks are right here. This is serious btw. I *will* be making Vince Russo vs Eva Marie with an Arquette interference.
> 
> Fucking WOAT Servers..


the sad part is that you probably could have gotten both Daniel Bryan AND John Cena on your roster to fully execute the total divas fuckery


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> If you end up with all of them (I know everybody is rushing out to get Jenna Morsaca who had one match in history and it was possibly the worst match ever.) lets all just vote for Daiko.
> 
> 
> 
> HA! You think theres girls on the forums! HA!


You never.....EVVVVVER.....know :woolcock


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

obby said:


> the sad part is that you probably could have gotten both Daniel Bryan AND John Cena on your roster to fully execute the total divas fuckery


the ultimate inter-gender main event FTW..Bryan/Bella vs Cena/Bella:cool2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

obby said:


> the sad part is that you probably could have gotten both Daniel Bryan AND John Cena on your roster to fully execute the total divas fuckery


No name Jobbers compared to the greatness of the Bellas & Funkadactyls.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

I've allowed Gary Oak to complete his roster so yeah, he's done drafting.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:berried


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, Gary's robbed everyone of great talents, such as Arquette and Russo. This is a farce.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope everyone sent pms to JamJam if we get passed rhode scholar, I think well fly though


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

There should be strikes, if people are continuously taking ages (without sending picks), they should get 8 hours to pick, 6 on the next offense, then 4, then 2.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

yeah i've done my best to not miss out on any turns...and i've Pm'd jam one list and will do so again tonight. i think rhodes scholar although nothing personal, should def PM jam upon returning online with a list..


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Someone has to want Rhyno and my last pick for their next pick, surely? :jose


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Someone has to want Rhyno and my last pick for their next pick, surely? :jose


Not worth it. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> Someone has to want Rhyno and my last pick for their next pick, surely? :jose


just put him in a hardcore match...lol


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

AwSmash said:


> Someone has to want Rhyno and my last pick for their next pick, surely? :jose


make it your second last pick and we've got a deal


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

obby said:


> make it your second last pick and we've got a deal


I sense a potential deal here~!! :vince5


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hollywood's got a point. I never considered Raven/Rhyno/RVD in a hardcore match. Now that's a show opener! I'm going to wait a couple of picks and see how desperate I still am for a pick. If some of the people I want are gone, I'll inbox you obby.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Wow, Gary's robbed everyone of great talents, such as Arquette and Russo. This is a farce.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have just accepted an offer with ABH. He gets Dean Malenko, Rhyno and my round 10 pick for Jeff Hardy and his round 8 pick.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> I have just accepted an offer with ABH. He gets Dean Malenko, Rhyno and my round 10 pick for Jeff Hardy and his round 8 pick.


Got it (Y)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I thought it was my round 9 for your round 11, Smash?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just realised I now have Jeff Hardy and Bubba Ray Dudley (not Bully Ray ) :mark:.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

No pick made within over 12 hours :kobe


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Just skip them...

Or give them a jobber.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I thought it was my round 9 for your round 11, Smash?


Ah yeah. My bad. He's right, Jamjam.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> Ah yeah. My bad. He's right, Jamjam.


No problem. Got it (Y)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> No pick made within over 12 hours :kobe


And i think soon obby's time will also be up unless i'm way off :argh:


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

why doesnt obby PM picks ?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Because he's jealous that I just made 10 picks in 1 round.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So now CorporateKings i think is up


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Rhodes Scholar should be penalized for being late with his pick again. Not sure how but he's holding this whole thing up. CKOK should go pick so I can make mine.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Pretty happy to get Alex Shelley. Nothing wrong with one of the great X Division Champs in round 8.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Alex Shelley was gonna' be my next pick.

Grr


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm sure Rhodes Scholar was looking at him too considering he has Chris Sabin. :lol

Btw Chan you're up to pick.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hopefully jamjam is online soon and does another 10 picks right away to keep this moving.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Ratman you should become a Broncos or Colts fan. At least then you have a chance for your team to win it all this year.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

GO PACK GO


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

I've just noticed, bar The Young Bucks, how fucking violent and stiff my roster is. May have to rethink my strategy and just have STIFF AS FUCK workers now. 

STIFF~!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Ratman you should become a Broncos or Colts fan. At least then you have a chance for your team to win it all this year.


:rodgers Green Bay does have a chance winning it all. Its only week 5, lots of football left. Aaron Rodgers the GOAT QB right now.



obby said:


> GO PACK GO


Da da da da da da GO PACK GO


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Giants.. :bron3


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Sorry for the delay on the list Jam. I caught something called FIFA 14 and GTA disease.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Rhodes Scholar, you interested in dealing Sabin? If not no biggie.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I think im up..i'll hurry my pick


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

You are up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Done. Next!! lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

You're up again Chan. Jamjam coming through in the clutch.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay gonna pick again! Wow JamJam is kicking ass :mark:


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Jamjam you just incase you fought I have the midnight express as well, obby reply to the pm if you can mate


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey, Jamjam... I think you've picked Trish Stratus twice for me. 

Would it be alright if I make a new pick instead of her in the thread?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> Hey, Jamjam... I think you've picked Trish Stratus twice for me.
> 
> Would it be alright if I make a new pick instead of her in the thread?


Already replied to this via PM. But yeah, hold on guys. Big list coming :cheer


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Replied and ready for big list :hb


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Nick Bockwinkel hasent went yet. What a shame, what a shame.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Takers Revenge said:


> Nick Bockwinkel hasent went yet. What a shame, what a shame.


Planning on getting him soon, man. He's a legend, just doesn't fit into my card right now.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Round 10's almost over. :mark:

I've got 7 (I believe) picks left and only require 4 wrestlers. Anyone want a couple of my last picks for their next pick?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

About 5 out 7 of my picks I PM'd have been picked


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:mark: Can't believe I get Magnum TA every time. No one else realizes his greatness.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

edit: nvm been sorted.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone want Sid Vicious? I just realised my plan for him isn't possible. Offer generously.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

I go to sleep and wake up with Steen, Hansen and Bigelow. :mark: NOT BAD


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I've got Shamrock/Blackman :mark:

Anyone want to trade their next round and round 12 or 13 picks for Sid Vicious? He'd make a great opponent for someone like Goldberg or Ryback.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Rikishi taken as part of Too Cool? :kobe

I'm not sure if I like this rule.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Aw fuck. Can't believe Flux just ruined Hardys/Dudleys.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Rikishi was never a big singles success though. It's debatable I guess.

You could always trade for Matt Hardy, Smash.

Happy to get two people I wanted in this round, got some good stuff lined up. And I have a few options on what to do if I happen to get past the first round.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Rikishi was never a big singles success though. It's debatable I guess.
> 
> You could always trade for Matt Hardy, Smash.
> 
> Happy to get two people I wanted in this round, got some good stuff lined up. And I have a few options on what to do if I happen to get past the first round.


Messaged Flux as soon as I saw he took him.  Very eagerly awaiting a reply.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn this draft has gone fast as fak!!! Awesome :mark:


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone want Vampiro? Up for a trade!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Just made two trades, one with Awsmash and one with HN;

Awsmash gets; my 11th & a 13th ... I get SID

HN gets Sgt Slaughter ... I get his 11th round pick.

Awsmash is on the clock now as I traded my 11th to him, but since HN picks right after me, it'll then be my pick right after Awsmash.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm just waiting on a trade offer I've made involving this pick.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Anybody have a guy they wanna move?

My 11th rounder is up for grabs (as in, the pick right after Awsmash's)


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll be open for trades now, and I have midnight express


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redskins check ur box


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nigel McGuinness is up for grabs. I genuinely have no idea why I put him in my list tbh.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I need tag teams :jose


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> I need tag teams :jose


I've got one half of the Dudley Bros and one half of the Hardy bros and Matt Hardy was picked.

I am desperately trying to get Matt Hardy right now.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Mill Mascaras and yoko are available so is JOMO so is pretty much everyone besides a MEGA deal for :hbk2


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I've just traded Nigel Mcguinness and my two next pick for Matt Hardy. Phew, that was a scare.

HARDY BOYS/DUDLEY BOYS IF I GET D-VON. :mark:

My 15th and 16th picks for someone's next. Anyone interested?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I just sent a PM for Matt Hardy :kobe7 

Damn AwSmash.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

I just sent a PM for Nigel McGuinness. :jose

Damn Flux.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> I just sent a PM for Matt Hardy :kobe7
> 
> Damn AwSmash.


HAAAAAARRRRRDDDDDYYYYYYY BOOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYYYYZZZZZZ

Pick 14, 15, 16, 17 and 18 for someone's next 3... maybe even 2. Anyone interested?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Im a hustler ima ima hustler


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

FluxCapacitor said:


> Im a hustler ima ima hustler


Fuck Desmond and his TNA bullshit. The Hardy Boys is where it's a.... oh.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Redskins, PM sent your way, brah.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol, how many PMs must redskins have right now? I sent him one too.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

So did I. 

PM: Hi.


AwSmash said:


> It seems to be the hit thing to do (inboxing you) so... hi.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I love how this draft is going very fast...kudos to everyone...this is how it should have started but better late than never!

There's four guys who i hope i don't face who have a roster i fear most :HHH


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Big E. Langston and Vampiro are up for trade! Up for offers.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

times like this I wish I had a premium account


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Do you need us to send them again if your Inbox was full?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

If we have a Tag Team, can we split them up in later rounds or must we always use them as a Tag Team?

Sorry if this has already been discussed, I must have missed it.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Im willing to listen to any offers for any members of my roster but id particularly listen to offers for lawler and/or steen. Throw offers at me bitches :kobe3


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Strongly considering a Texas death match between Terry Funk and Bob Backlund.

That would be amazing, however if anybody has a thing for OLD SCHOOL I'll listen to some good offers for the two.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

FluxCapacitor said:


> Throw offers at me bitches :kobe3


Ditto.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Also ditto.

If you feel as if you'll need late picks, my picks in round 15, 16, 17 and 18 are all up for grabs.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

It's my pick right now. 

If there is a wrestler who hasn't been picked yet and somebody really needs him/her, PM me quick.

:hendo


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Donnacha said:


> Warlord


:lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:terry


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

I've had PMs from 7 different people in the past two hours.

MR POPULAR OVER ERE'


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I've had none. :bron3 :jose


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

O rly? :lebron8


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Terry Funk, Bob Backlund, Mike Awesome, Gangrel, MAYBE Piper, & late round picks up for shop in exchange for 2000s talent.

Get @ me. I've received some pretty good offers already that I'm mulling over, I'd just like to see how much interest I can generate .


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> Mill Mascaras and yoko are available so is JOMO so is pretty much everyone besides a MEGA deal for :hbk2


For the right price I'd be interested in Morrison. Depends on what you want though.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I have one trade that I'm still mulling over. Could change the shape of my card.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Mil Mascaras anyone ?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

So many people declaring good wrestlers are available for trade :jose

I can't offer Big Show to ALL of you ffs, somebody accept him.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> Mil Mascaras anyone ?


Do I have anyone you'd think of swapping for Morrison? Except Shelton (and the obvious main event folks)


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Okay, this might interest some people. My round 16, 17 and 18 picks for someone's next. Anyone interested?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hmm that's an interesting deal. Why do you want this pick so much?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Awsmash and Dwayne must be brothers trying to stack the others' roster. THEY MUST BE STOPPED.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Not gonna be able to stack my roster with jobbers from the last rounds doe :bron2


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

I know exactly why AwSmash wants the next pick 

:bosh3

ANYBODY WANNA MAKE AN OFFER FOR STEEN? I WILL ACCEPT PICKS


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

My cards almost done tbh. I just want two more decent wrestlers + an obvious one, then I really don't need my picks.

Also, if I come across as a douche through inbox, Dwayne knows why.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My card is shaping up very nice so far. I just gotta decide what to do with Shelley.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

If you look at my roster, you can practically guess what my card will be.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I feel like doing a crazy trade.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Anyone want to trade me a tag team? I only have Hall and Nash and I don't plan on using them as a tag team.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> I feel like doing a crazy trade.


Steve Austin and Owen Hart for my next pick. Let's make it happen.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Anyone want to trade me a tag team? I only have Hall and Nash and I don't plan on using them as a tag team.


Or you could give me Hall and Nash...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Or you could give me Hall and Nash...


No thanks, you should give me Hulk so I can complete the original nWo.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Question: If I picked someone, could I use that person as a different charactcer (that that person still portrayed themselves) later on. I'll use someone who's already been picked as an example:

Lets say I picked Christopher Daniels, could I use him as Curry Man or am I to only use him as Christopher Daniels?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

No if you picked Daniels you could use him as Suicide or Curry Man as well.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

suicide is MINE, though :evil:


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Whoever has Daniels or Kazarian needs to draft TJ Perkins so they can have Suicide vs. Manik 

Edit: Is anybody else actually struggling to make their list smaller than it is? I literally have a list of 50 or so people. I've got 9 picks and I genuinely can't decide who I want, there's so many people, if the roster sizes were increased to 25 I reckon I could still fill it out with no real difficulty.

18 just isn't enough :'(


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

First draft it was 20 but it shrunk.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

List of 50? :wilkins

I need to watch more wrestling. 

Flux, PM.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Until my recent Tag Team revelation I was having trouble coming up with people. If Jam approves my tag team request, I may have a pretty awesome triple threat tag match.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I honestly dont know what I'm doing with my roster

I may want to get razor from you ratman, so I can recreate my second favorite match of all time hbk/razor wm 10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I really want to keep Razor, got matches planned for him already. Sorry bro.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Redskins I don't know whether to accept your offer and if I did, who I'd take as a part of the deal. It's a tough decision.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I've really WOATed with the trading in this draft. Been difficult. :bron4


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

If things go the way I think they will for me in the next few rounds, I'll have bettered my chances.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Someone should send me some trade offers....


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Got a huge deal brewing


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

(Decisions, Decisions....)

Besides the small hold up right now..the draft has ran very smooth :


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Potential deal in the works that could change the landscape of this whole damn draft.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Donnacha said:


> Potential deal in the works that could change the landscape of this whole damn draft.


:cole3


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm getting closer to an answer to redskins' offer.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I gotta get in on this action.

Hurry on Hollywood. :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

EVERYBODY TRADE EVERYONE


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> EVERYBODY TRADE EVERYONE


That would shake things up if every poster here traded their top two picks :vince5

i guess the advantage though and win would obviously go to Gary aka Daiko :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Put me against Hollywood in the first round plz.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Uh oh, did the deal fall through?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hollywood didn't want to create a moment in draft history that would last forever.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Was the deal Stone Cold Steve Austin for a handjob and life size cut out of Daniel Sturridge?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

No...... :kobe

























.....a life size cut out of Sturridge would be far too difficult to move around.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

8*D


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> Hollywood didn't want to create a moment in draft history that would last forever.


That offer was almost as bad as the brothers trade last time around.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So who's up in the draft? :HHH2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Fourth Wall's 8 hours just expired, so it's now Hype's turn.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Fourth Wall's 8 hours just expired, so it's now Hype's turn.


Thanks (Y)


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay i'll pick my next two then


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> I've really WOATed with the trading in this draft. Been difficult. :bron4


:lenny

My card's almost done, I really just need three more picks and I have 7 matches. However, I only really need a specific wrestler with one of those picks, so they're up for grabs for wrestlers OR for pick exchanges that mean you get my round 16, 17 and 18 picks for your next etc.

*Here's a summary of my roster: It's kind of like a ranking of how likely I am to trade them
Kurt Angle:* I'd probably accept an Undertaker or Steve Austin here. A couple of the first round picks wouldn't be enough though, so you'd have to throw in something else. First round pick.
*Ricky Steamboat:* I might trade him, the offer would have to be great though. Not AS good as an offer for Angle, but still good. First or second round pick.
*Mr Perfect:* The offer would have to be perfect.  It'd have to be a technician and a damn good and POPULAR one at that. First or second round pick.
*Rey Mysterio:* Either a cruiserweight or a lightweight first or second round pick.
*The Hardy Boyz:* They are so handy, as they don't have to be a tag team. For both of them, first or second round pick.
*Bubba Ray Dudley:* I think we all know what I'm using him for and why he's so valuable. First - third round pick. 
*Rob Van Dam:* He'll make a good opening match. First-fourth/fifth round pick.
*Trish Stratus:* One of the two GOAT divas. I'd need a first-sixth round pick.
*Raven:* He can be used for just about anything. I'm still deciding where to use him in the card, so I might accept lower than his worth. First-sixth round pick.
*Ken Shamrock:* I have two potential dream matches with him. He's a valuable asset to my roster. First-seventh round pick.
*Mickie James:* I think we can all see my plan for her too. First-eigth round pick.
*Steve Blackman:* He's badass as fuck. First-ninth round pick.

Now send me offers!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ratman wins Pick of the Draft, only because of El Torito.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Dwayne already has pick of the draft in Warlord.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Ratman wins Pick of the Draft, only because of El Torito.


El Torito is the fucking shit. I love that little guy :lol. I died when he was jumping around the ropes like that :lol.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Right before Los Matadores entered the arena I said if they didn't have a bull that WWE could fuck off. Torito had me on the floor.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> El Torito is the fucking shit. I love that little guy :lol. I died when he was jumping around the ropes like that :lol.


You should've gone with Primo and Epico with Rosa Mendes instead.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Right before Los Matadores entered the arena I said if they didn't have a bull that WWE could fuck off. Torito had me on the floor.


Tbh I was not expecting to see that at all. When I saw them show the cape up close I was ohhhh shit this gonna be good, and when he ran out I was :mark: :lmao


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Ya'll keep taking guys like Warlord and Los Matadores, meanwhile I'll take great wrestlers like Low Ki.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Everyone send me a list now please! Running out of lists in my inbox. Let's keep this draft running smoothly. Please and thank you (Y)

CKOK, it's your turn to pick btw.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> You should've gone with Primo and Epico with Rosa Mendes instead.


Rosa Mendes is hot but

El Torito >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Rosa Mendes



HollywoodNightmare said:


> Ya'll keep taking guys like Warlord and Los Matadores, meanwhile I'll take great wrestlers like Low Ki.


Well I actually got something planned for them. I also got Tito Santana who is a fellow matador and I also got Carlito.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

You may have plans for them but I still got a great wrestler in the form of Low Ki in round 12.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ABH is up next (Y)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

FluxCapacitor said:


> Whoever has Daniels or Kazarian needs to draft TJ Perkins so they can have Suicide vs. Manik


i would literally draft giant gonzalez before MANIK (or SATAN, as I like to call him)


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'd imagine Chan meant Ricky Morton and Robert Gibson by Rock 'n' Roll Express, which should probably be fine, plenty of more successful singles wrestlers to go in tag teams. Hype robbing everyone of the GOAT Rikishi for example.

Did anyone really want Rikishi?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:side:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

This is getting boring, everyone send me massive offers that could change the landscape of the draft. Refer to the page 67 to see how much you'll need to offer.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> I'd imagine Chan meant Ricky Morton and Robert Gibson by Rock 'n' Roll Express, which should probably be fine, plenty of more successful singles wrestlers to go in tag teams. *Hype robbing everyone of the GOAT Rikishi for example.
> 
> Did anyone really want Rikishi? *


I did it.. For the draft.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I almost feel bad with some of the offers I'm making tbh.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> I'd imagine Chan meant Ricky Morton and Robert Gibson by Rock 'n' Roll Express, which should probably be fine, plenty of more successful singles wrestlers to go in tag teams. Hype robbing everyone of the GOAT Rikishi for example.
> 
> Did anyone really want Rikishi?


Until this is resolved, no one draft anyone. In the mean time, send me your lists! Hell, send me your lists that will be good for at least 2 rounds please  You can always send me a new list if you think of something. And to remember what wrestlers you sent me, save a copy of your message.

Please and thank you (Y)


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

No one has offered me anything. But that's okay, because I don't need your guys' awful wrestlers. I'll win it with my team of GOATS.






















:jose


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

C3K said:


> No one has offered me anything. But that's okay, because I don't need your guys' awful wrestlers. I'll win it with my team of GOATS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Konnan... GOAT















:ti


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Redskins and I may have reached an agreement for a pretty big trade.

Also I've PM'd Jamjam my choice for this round even though I'm currently on the clock, but THE DRAFT IS IN DEADLOCK.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

My 16th, 17th and 18th picks for someone's next. Anyone?



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Redskins and I may have reached an agreement for a pretty big trade.


:mark: Finally something (in terms of trading) has happened. Does it involve Dolph Ziggler?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Redskins and I may have reached an agreement for a pretty big trade.
> 
> Also I've PM'd Jamjam my choice for this round even though I'm currently on the clock, but THE DRAFT IS IN DEADLOCK.


PM me what the trade is. Also, I guess we can just wait for Chan Hung to reply. Doubt anyone will take the Rock n Roll Express anyway. COMMENCE DRAFTING!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

AwSmash said:


> :mark: Finally something (in terms of trading) has happened. Does it involve Dolph Ziggler?


You will soon find out. Still kinda want Raven from you but there's not many pieces I can move around for him. Will you accept draft picks?

I'll wait for redskins to come online and confirm the trade before PMing you Jam. I'll make my pick now though.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> You will soon find out. Still kinda want Raven from you but there's not many pieces I can move around for him. Will you accept draft picks?
> 
> I'll wait for redskins to come online and confirm the trade before PMing you Jam. I'll make my pick now though.


Nah, I don't really need draft picks tbh. After I make my next pick, I will have 6 matches that I'll be really happy with and I'll only need two more picks - that's why I want to get rid of my last ones. 

I might even consider throwing in my round 15 pick for someone's next one too.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

AwSmash I'll do 15/16/17/18 for next, and mine is literally THE next draft pick


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

FluxCapacitor said:


> AwSmash I'll do 15/16/17/18 for next, and mine is literally THE next draft pick


I accept.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Excellent


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll make my selection when Jamjam approves of the trade. :mark:


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

OH MAH BROTHER, TESTIFY 8*D


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> I'll make my selection when Jamjam approves of the trade. :mark:


Accepted. Go make your selection.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm not really sure on my roster right now. :hmm: I have no strategy this time. Will see what I have at the end.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

:lenny

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Just need to decide on a stipulation.

Two more picks for the rest of the draft that will make up my last match. I wrote down some possible matches as I went, and some that I knew I'd always be able to do and it worked perfectly. :mark:

Tbh, before I traded Steve Austin to Dwayne, my main event was going to be Steve Austin/Iron Sheik.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Smash is the clear favourite right now I'd say.

The trade between me and redskins is complete. I've traded Dolph Ziggler and Mark Henry for William Regal, Kenta Kobashi and his Round 13 pick.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:jose

I'm taking partial credit when AwSmash ends up winning this thing.

I will accept a plaque with my name on it and maybe a coupon for a free haircut or something.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

So much trades!!! :gun:


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

ABH can do Benoit vs. Kobashi.

Fuck.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD

nah, I thave no clue what I'm doing with my roster, and need picks bad

Edit: ^^^ Yea I think I created something bad with ABH :lmao, even worst I TALKED him into making the deal


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

FLUX.

PM.

BAH GAWD A PM.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Jamjam22 said:


> So much trades!!! :gun:


*many :hayden3



FluxCapacitor said:


> ABH can do Benoit vs. Kobashi.
> 
> Fuck.


:curry2


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not TOO confident. I haven't made it through round 1 in a draft so far, so I'm taking this step by step.  Plus, I wanted to fly under the radar when it came to the favourites etc.

******* now has HBK/Dolph Ziggler + Mark Henry/Andre, I like his chances. I also like ABH's chances, seeing as he won the first one. Oh, and Chan Hung has a nice roster too, Jericho/Taker and Dibiase/JBL.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Aw fuck. Benoit/Kobashi has the potential to be GOAT.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Donnacha I'm about 80 % on accepting that


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

THIS TRADE COULD BLOW THIS WHOLE DRAFT WIDE OPEN.








































:austin


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No one thinks I'm going to win. Time for an upset me thinks. :hayden3


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes it can, I like my chances of winning the whole thing after it

anybody want Mil Mascara ?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

I can honestly say that this draft will probably be the most competitive. At the end of the draft, I'll let you guys know who I think will win the whole thing.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

At the moment I have *seven* draft picks in the tank, so if anyone needs any extra picks come at me with offers since I'm very willing to trade some if I can get a fair deal.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I wanna trade more.

PM me PLZ.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ back to the PM ?

Donnacha 90 % sure now


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mark:

Put me against FLUX in the first round plz.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

:lawler :lawler :lawler :lawler :lawler :lawler :lawler :lawler :lawler :lawler :lawler :lawler :lawler :lawler:lawler :lawler :lawler :lawler :lawler :lawler :lawler :lawler


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Has anyone got theme songs for their shows?

I can't decide between these two:











Decisions...


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

MISAWA
FINLAY
JOE
CESARO
ARN
THE BEST TAG TEAM IN THE WORLD AKA MAX AND JEREMY BUCK AKA MATT AND NICK JACKSON AKA THE YOUNG BUCKS
THAT FAT BASTARD THAT I DIDNT REALLY WANT KEVIN STEEN
THE WORST COMMENTATOR IN THE WORLD YET ONE OF THE BEST WRESTLERS TO LCE UP A PAIR OF BOOTS AKA JERRY LAWLER

HOW CAN I NOT WIN.

Probably by facing ABH.

BUT OTHER THAN THAT, I HAVE TO WIN, RIGHT?

RIGHT?















:fergie


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*TRADE ALERT~!*

I'm giving C3K *Nigel McGuinness and my Round 16 pick* for *Jerry Lynn and his Round 17 Pick*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

******TRADE******

I have traded *BIG SHOW* to *FLUX* for *JERRY LAWLER*.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey guys, so I'm gonna log off right now. Anymore questions, trades, etc, just shoot me a PM. I'll see it in the morning. Don't forget to send me a big list so that I can pick for you for later rounds as well.

redskins25, you're picking next.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm still open to trades if anybody is interested in any of my roster. 

SOMEONES GOTTA SHAKE THINGS UP IN HERE


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Just waiting on a certain person to responded to my PM and then than I'll make a trade


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Have you thought about the offer I made earlier, skins?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Don't you dare trade him to somebody else, Skins. :kobe5


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

...Are we talking about the same person? :argh:


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

:renee


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Buried by Jamjam. He gave Flux ALL of my picks instead of 15th, 16th, 17th and 18th round picks. 

I will notify him of that right now.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

AwSmash, I had your 12th and 13th from the Hardy/McGuinness trade



AwSmash said:


> I've just traded Nigel Mcguinness and my two next pick for Matt Hardy. Phew, that was a scare.
> 
> HARDY BOYS/DUDLEY BOYS IF I GET D-VON. :mark:
> 
> My 15th and 16th picks for someone's next. Anyone interested?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

FluxCapacitor said:


> AwSmash, I had your 12th and 13th from the Hardy/McGuinness trade


Ah, you're right. Misread his post. My bad.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

FluxCapacitor said:


> I'm still open to trades if anybody is interested in any of my roster.
> 
> SOMEONES GOTTA SHAKE THINGS UP IN HERE


i want kevin steen, but i have no one to trade save for the sandman :jose


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

obby said:


> i want kevin steen, but i have no one to trade save for the sandman :jose


So Ricochet is out of the question?

:moyes2


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

problem is, I wanted Ricochet vs Kevin Steen on my card :hmm:

who would you offer for him? :rose1


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

PM sent, Skins.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

ABH :banderas


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> Donnacha I'm about 80 % on accepting that


Would you do my next pick for JoMo? 

Also I have a couple guys from japan I'm thinking about drafting but not sure how well it'd work out for me cause people may not know who they are...what do you guys think?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

pleasure negotiating gents, I feel like a slimy businessman :heyman3


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Donnacha said:


> ABH :banderas


:lol JOMO isn't imperative to my roster so I wasn't going to give up three picks for him. Still...


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

3 picks for JoMo? Who the hell would do that? :lol


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

yea but in his defense as we all seen in the last drafts those picks are just jobbers and the guys we have now win it for us

he gave me his r14-15 and his last pick which isnt a bad deal for him, I'm just a genius that will turn a last pick into a steal, how damn good am I ? :ziggler3


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I took Chris Harris is the last round in the previous draft. Not bad getting a great tag wrestler. I have multiple sleeper picks for this draft though.

Also I don't think anybody is the favorite to win just yet. Still plenty of picks left for someone with a so so roster to end up with a great one.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Btw I know it's my pick right now, but I'm just working a few things out with trades and whatnot and then I'll choose.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Quick whoever is after ABH should pick before he can due to the being online an hour after you went on the clock rule! You might be able to steal his next pick! :lol


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

:gun::gun: YOU TOOK THE Guys I was going too choose ABH with MY PICK :allen1 :lol Yep I'm done


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Haha sorry man. I was looking for a tag team or stable and just happened to come across The Mexicools. Surprised they hadn't been taken before.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

haha you honestly took my next 3 picks in one setting


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> 3 picks for JoMo? Who the hell would do that? :lol


Jamjam, put me up against Hollywood in the first round plz.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*trade*

Obby gets Kevin Steen and I get his round13 & 14 picks.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have two picks left, CKOK's pick now after Chan Hung and my 14th round pick. I'd be interested in trading them for quality cruiserwights (I need two) if anyone is interested.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two questions: 

A) Who's up?

B) Not trying to stir up controversy :vince5...but if the Mexicools can be picked as a stable...as one pick..why can't i choose the Von Erich family as one? Juventud had a singles run in WCW for the cruiserweight title and Supercrazy had a singles run in ECW...the drafting of tag teams really should be more clearly set where neither guy has had a run as a singles champ or singles competitor..just saying lol

Or am i way off...i just woke up from a nap :


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It's my pick, sorry I briefly forgot since I picked recently too with redskins' pick. I'll make my choice in a minute. As for The Mexicools, there's no way any of the three have had singles runs that can be counted as 'successful' IMO. That is a problem with this tag team rule though, judging who has been successful is subjective and some people may not agree. I guess it's down to Jamjam to have the final decision.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan go make your pick!


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Two questions:
> 
> A) Who's up?
> 
> ...


NO ! :bryan dont back down now FIGHT !


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> It's my pick, sorry I briefly forgot since I picked recently too with redskins' pick. I'll make my choice in a minute. As for The Mexicools, there's no way any of the three have had singles runs that can be counted as 'successful' IMO. That is a problem with this tag team rule though, judging who has been successful is subjective and some people may not agree. I guess it's down to Jamjam to have the final decision.


Meh no biggie..just wondering lol..

Okay so it's my turn to pick? Okay..will do so (Y)


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

How did The Hurricane last until now? The guy was HYPE as fuck in 2003.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Not bad getting a pretty good tag team in The Nasty Boys.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

^^ Hollywood, i was gonna pick them next no joke lol :


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

AwSmash said:


> How did The Hurricane last until now? The guy was HYPE as fuck in 2003.


I know. Nice sleeper pick to get. He'll actually be competing as The Hamburglar on my roster, of course. 8*D


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

I WAS GOING TO FUCKING PICK THE NASTY BOYS. 

Fuck.

Well I have Obby's next pick. Ive got a few people I want, its just prioritizing them and working out who I should get first and who is at most risk of getting chosen by others if I don't pick them. I won't be long. 

On a side note, I may have just set a record, having four picks on one page.

:hb


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Great Khali is still around..and he's hard to miss :HHH2


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like ya'll should've acted faster on them. Now the question is if I want them taking on Demolition as two badass brawler teams in a street fight or not.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I better face Obby in the first round.

Obby vs TFW II. 

Guess who's going to win....





:cena3


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

that smiley represents John Cena at summerslam by the way

:bryan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

obby said:


> that smiley represents John Cena at summerslam by the way
> 
> :bryan


Who said you could use a Bryan smiley? I only get to use the GOAT! :bryan


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

The more I look at my roster the happier and more confident I become.

Without tooting my own horn, I definitely feel as if I have one of the better rosters  

Feel free to agree with me.

:moyes2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

FluxCapacitor said:


> The more I look at my roster the happier and more confident I become.
> 
> Without tooting my own horn, I definitely feel as if I have one of the better rosters
> 
> ...


This is one of the first signs you're going to lose. :hayden3


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Shit I wanted The Hurricane :favre


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This is one of the first signs you're going to lose. :hayden3


Ye ye ye

:bosh3


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Barry Windham was actually drafted... and not by me. :mark:


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

There actually is someone on here that his roster has caught my eye as being the darkhorse winner of the thing and its NOT awsmash or flux


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> There actually is someone on here that his roster has caught my eye as being the darkhorse winner of the thing and its NOT awsmash or flux


Is it Hype?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

shhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

The GOAT signature has gotta gain you some votes tbh. 

I'm really hoping Dwayne takes Sheiky and makes his main event Austin/Sheik. I'm serious. That was my actual plan for Austin before I traded him. It could of worked and given me depth (I wouldn't have to take Sheik until late), but I'm much happier with what I've got now.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> There actually is someone on here that his roster has caught my eye as being the darkhorse winner of the thing and its NOT awsmash or flux


Reveal it!


----------



## Darren Dangerous (Oct 7, 2013)

I know I am super new here but could I be in this? I have been in several drafts before and know how they work.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Darren Dangerous said:


> I know I am super new here but could I be in this? I have been in several drafts before and know how they work.


We're full into this one, and I don't know if we'll do another right away, since this is the third one we've done. 

Stay tuned though.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just PM'ed JAM my list for this round. If I can get the top person on it, I'll only have 1 match left to fill.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

My next pick is up for grabs. I'd want a cruiserweight for it, if anyone's interested.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

, Bam Bam and Hansen are up for grabs, pm me with your offers if youre interested


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Fourth Wall's time is up in about a half hour. The next person to pick is FluxCapacitor since he has Donnacha's 14th round pick.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

No I dont I have donnachas i have obbys


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

FluxCapacitor said:


> No I dont I have donnachas i have obbys


Ooops. I meant redskins25 has Donnacha's pick


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just to create some discussion, who's everyone's favourites to win this? Mine are redskins, ABH and TheHype (not letting you fly under the radar you Carlton flog ) at this point.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Smash is my favourite right now, his roster is consistent throughout. CorporateKOK is a good shout - two semi final appearances in the past so he knows how to get far and has a very good roster this time around. It's tough to predict though, everyone thought Ratman would blow through everyone last time but after heavily beating Dwayne he fell in the second round. All I know is, whoever draws Daiko in the first round has it tough. Probably a guaranteed win but you don't really get to add anything to your roster for the next round.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> but after heavily beating Dwayne he fell in the second round.


Did you have to bring that up again? :kobe7


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Smash is my favourite right now, his roster is consistent throughout. CorporateKOK is a good shout - two semi final appearances in the past so he knows how to get far and has a very good roster this time around. *It's tough to predict though, everyone thought Ratman would blow through everyone last time but after heavily beating Dwayne he fell in the second round.* All I know is, whoever draws Daiko in the first round has it tough. Probably a guaranteed win but you don't really get to add anything to your roster for the next round.


Sorry 8*D


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah for those hoping to take on Gary aka Daiko be careful what you wish for...his roster is unique and creative but may not match what you need on ur rosters ..that's _if_ he loses :russo


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Wait is it my pick ?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> Wait is it my pick ?


YES! Send a list when you're done making your pick (Y)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Jamjam22 said:


> Sorry 8*D


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Why can't people just send lists

:side:


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

before I left I send JamJam like 5 ppl, I guess he is offline


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Somebody shoot me a message when I can pick or if I've missed a pick PLZ.

Also, OFFERS?!?!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The Ratman said:


>


Just picked, so you're up, man.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Just picked, so you're up, man.


Thanks. Made my pick so Rhodes Scholars is up.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

That picture of Maryse

:homer :lenny


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

TRADE

Flux Gets; Terry Funk & Bob Backlund

I Get; Big Show & Bam Bam Bigelow


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

And now we're gonna have to wait forever for Rhodes Scholar and obby to pick.

EDIT: Flux robbed you in that trade.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

We're in desperate need for Backlund smiley on this forum 

Edit: Hollywood, we'll only be waiting for Rhodes Scholar coz I've got Obby's pick


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

We're nearly finished. :mark:


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

He only has 4 hrs this time I think

Big show ?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

it was obby who got his time cut in half to 4 hours I believe. Hopefully Rhodes Scholar doesn't take forever.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

I've picked and btw how am I allowed to pick so soon as it's only been a 1hr since Ratman picked and Oak is in front of me?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

FluxCapacitor said:


> That picture of Maryse
> 
> :homer :lenny


:yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rhodes Scholar said:


> I've picked and btw how am I allowed to pick so soon as it's only been a 1hr since Ratman picked and Oak is in front of me?


Oak is done with all of his picks


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm ridiculously pumped to get this underway :mark: I only have my main event set in stone so far, I've got so many possibilities. To think like two rounds ago I had Lawler, McGuinness and Bigelow. Now I have Funk, Tanahashi and Backlund. SO MANY CHANGES, SO LITTLE TIME. Things could still change as well. Now it's just a matter of filling out my undercard with my remaining picks. Wooyay.

:hb :hb :hb


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Redskins you picked way out of order this round.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

SAVE_US.JAMJAM


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Redskins had Donnacha's pick this round, so he was okay.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Redskins you picked way out of order this round.


RhodesScholar already took Kenny King btw

And didn't Redskins have Donnacha's pick? So unless I'm way off, then he was in order.

Putting Bobby Roode on the trading block btw. Send me dem trades!

^Ninja. :side:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm willing to give up 2 picks (maybe 3 if they're _that damn good_) for a solid cruiserweight. Anyone interested?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

God damn Rhodes Scholar, stealing one half of my pick. :cuss:

Now I have to think of a new team to take since he's offline. Unless anybody wants to take my pick for a team? Respond ASAP if so and I'll let you know.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I had Donnacha and my pick this round so I was in order as I do next round, I got this mannnnnnn


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Guess it's time to go to plan B since nobody has given me an offer yet.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

CKOK your up.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Just letting Jamjam know not to pick for me from my list that I sent you yesterday. I will make my choice, just waiting on a couple of potential trades.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

ABH check your inbox bud.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Just letting Jamjam know not to pick for me from my list that I sent you yesterday. I will make my choice, just waiting on a couple of potential trades.


Got it (Y)


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Offers for Roddy Piper?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Corporate KingOfKings said:


> Offers for Roddy Piper?


I'd be very interested in Piper. But it depends on what you'd want.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

and now it the time of draft ppl draft wrestlers from tna I have never heard of, because I never watched it

Interesting offer CKOK


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

It's a BIG TIME offer.

Now that I know what direction I'm going in, I can be ballsy as fuck .


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*TRADE*

I've traded Magnus and Big John Studd to CorporateKingofKings for Roddy Piper and his next draft pick.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Roddy and a pick for Mangus & BJS? :faint:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

You should have gotten back to me with my offer CKOK. I would've given you a better deal than that.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Picks done. Pretty sure it'll be quite easy to figure out my card by looking at them.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Picks done. Pretty sure it'll be quite easy to figure out my card by looking at them.


You should accept that trade offer I sent you. :side:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*ATTENTION!!!!!!!:*​
Looking for a semi big name legend to round out my roster with. Doesn't have to be a huge name but I won't complain if you offer one. Willing to offer my last three draft picks and Ink Inc. That's right you can have at least 5 people for 1! Just PM me some offers guys! (Y)


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I got The Iron Sheik.

Putting him up for trade, send me offer if interested.. any of ya (Y)


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Im putting up Stan Hansen if anyones interested.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

TheHype said:


> I got The Iron Sheik.
> 
> Putting him up for trade, send me offer if interested.. any of ya (Y)


Here's your chance, Dwayne. Austin/Sheik - book it!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*FACKING BULLSHIET* :hb

After careful deliberation of my card, I'm taking the Iron Sheik off the trade table.. for now.

But if you wanna throw me some offers for him, you're more than welcome.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

The only pick of AwSmash's I don't have and he picks who I wanted

:jose


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

FluxCapacitor said:


> The only pick of AwSmash's I don't have and he picks who I wanted
> 
> :jose


It was him or Hayabusa, I didn't really mind who.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who's up? There's been very little drafting action lately :HHH2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I guess I can make my pick while we wait for The Fourth Wall, right?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Very little action? Jam drafted two whole rounds earlier today :rodgers

But yeah, it's TFW I believe.

Only three more rounds to go :mark: :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I made my pick. :vince2


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Donnacha said:


> I made my pick. :vince2


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

*Trade*

I get Mistico (Sin Cara) and Flux gets his 16th round pick back, plus my 18th rounder.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

CM PUNK is officially on the block (whoever trades for him has to take Gangrel as a bonus though  ).

He's arguably my favorite ever, but he just doesn't fit my vision.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry for the wait.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

^ CM Punk? I'm interested..not sure what you're looking for in return?

And Fourth Wall..nice pick with Lethal..I had forgotten about him.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Who do you want for Punk, Evan? Big name for big name or would you accept a lot of mid to upper card guys in exchange for him?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

As you can see with my card, I'm trying to amass a SUPER HEAVYWEIGHT SUPERCARD (which is obviously why Sandow/Punk/Gangrel/Vinnie Mac are all on the block), meaning that I'll take a number one pick for Punk if it's the right guy, or perhaps a second and a third.

The price is big but you can build a card around a Punk main event, and the guy is arguably one of the most valuable assets in the entire draft due to this forum having a plethora of diehard Punk marks like myself.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Well I guess that rules me out of trading for Punk then, since I barely have anyone on my roster over 275lbs. Punk could be a mega deal for someone that could blow this whole draft wide open. BAH GAWD.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

DOES NOBODY FUCKING WANT STAN HANSEN?!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

PM sent. unk6


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Corporate KingOfKings said:


> CM PUNK is officially on the block (whoever trades for him has to take Gangrel as a bonus though  ).
> 
> He's arguably my favorite ever, but he just doesn't fit my vision.


Check your PM


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Just don't give him to Dwayne, otherwise he can do Punk/Austin as a main event and that's game over for whoever gets paired up with him in round one. Then again, he was the unfortunate one to get paired up against Ratman with his Taker/Sting main event last time...


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

If Dwayne gets him I guarantee it'll be me that gets paired up with him


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

You be quiet, ABH. :blatter


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

TheHype said:


> *FACKING BULLSHIET* :hb
> 
> After careful deliberation of my card, I'm taking the Iron Sheik off the trade table.. for now.
> 
> But if you wanna throw me some offers for him, you're more than welcome.


lita pls


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> You be quiet, ABH. :blatter


It's your turn to pick btw


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Sooo nobody wants to offer up a legend for Ink Inc and my last 3 draft picks? Mainly thinking someone who was like a round 3-round 6 pick. I mean come on who couldn't use a good team and the chance to add 3 more people to your roster?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Ink Inc... Good... 8*D


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> It's your turn to pick btw


I already picked. :banderas


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> I already picked. :banderas


U get CM Punk?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I've gotten ELEVEN people give me an offer for Punk.

Still time to add on them but I'm going to accept one soon I think


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Not yet. :vince2

Give us a chance to improve our offers too please CKOK.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

STAN HANSEN FOR TWO PICKS ANYBODY?

OR FOR SOMEONE AND A PICK, DEPENDING ON THE PERSON, DOESN'T HAVE TO BE A BIG NAME.

ANYBODY?

PLS.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Bobby Roode is still available.

Anybody? 

ANYBODY?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I would make an offer on Stan Hansen if I thought he'd help me win votes.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

C3K said:


> Bobby Roode is still available.
> 
> Anybody?
> 
> ANYBODY?


Possibly. I wanna see how the CM Punk deal goes first?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Corporate KingOfKings said:


> I've gotten ELEVEN people give me an offer for Punk.
> 
> Still time to add on them but I'm going to accept one soon I think


Might as well make it 12.. 

Jenna Morasca for CM Punk.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gary Oak said:


> Might as well make it 12..
> 
> Jenna Morasca for CM Punk.


Best offer ever. I mean she is undefeated in her wrestling career....how many people can say that??


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

yokounza anyone ?

I'd trade mil mascara for a bag of chips at this point


JamJam disregard any other picks I sent you, I choose for myself or pm you a new one


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Redskins you should trade for Del Rio and put him against Mil.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^

I asked obby he said no 


Could a TNA watcher tell me what Bobby Roode's worth is


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

He's the longest reigning world champ in their history and is a great main event heel.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ratman is up now, just FYI.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> ^^^
> 
> I asked obby he said no
> 
> ...


He's Triple H's twin :side:

Nah he's in my opinion a solid worker..good on the mic..and overall a pretty good selection when it comes to guys from TNA.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Trade:

Redskins25 gets Bobby Roode

I get Mil Mascaras


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I messed up and forgot how close we were to the end of the draft, and probably shouldn't have taken Fandango. Anybody want him?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Maybe.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll take Malenko for him. Or whatever.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:hayden3


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

If anyone is interested, Kofi Kingston, The Hurricane, and Curtis Axel are up for grabs.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

may be interested in BOOM BOOM ! ratman


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a solid offer on the table right now for Ink Inc and my last 3 draft picks but if anyone wants to send me another offer I won't accept the deal for a few more hours. So last call guys!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

RATMAN:

Mr. Perfect + Noble/Chavo (your choice of one of them) for Punk and your last pick.

Send a message is too much effort. 8*D

Oh, Rey Mysterio is now on the trade table too. Not as in I'll accept the best offer though, as in if I get an offer good enough, I'll accept it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just looking at my roster now and thinking: "This is going to be a challenge."

This is what happens when you don't have strategy. :lol


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Just looking at my roster now and thinking: "This is going to be a challenge."
> 
> This is what happens when you don't have strategy. :lol


And this is the first time I've really actually used a strategy and I'm quite happy with my roster. :


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Think I'm going to keep CM Punk awsmash sorry unk2


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

:jose


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Just looking at my roster now and thinking: "This is going to be a challenge."
> 
> This is what happens when you don't have strategy. :lol


When you say you don't have a strategy do you literally mean you don't even have a planned main event yet?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

When did Ratman get Punk? :kobe


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Few hours ago, no announced it yet but im guessing CKOK told awsmash


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> When you say you don't have a strategy do you literally mean you don't even have a planned main event yet?


Main Event obviously.

The rest? Nah.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

FUCK.

I ASKED HIM TO GIVE US A CHANCE TO MAKE BETTER OFFERS.

CKOK. ME. FIRST ROUND. PLZ.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

DWAYNE HATES EVERYONE.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

CKOK offered Punk for Brock. :hayden3


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:kobe5

Savage vs Punk :jose


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Oh, Rey Mysterio is now on the trade table too. Not as in I'll accept the best offer though, as in if I get an offer good enough, I'll accept it.


You want Low Ki for him? Or Alex Shelley? Or Paul London?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Starting to like my top 4 guys. Savage, Punk, Orton, and Hall. And i did another trade with someone who could be a main eventer on my card.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Someone like Don Muraco should have more clout, honestly. 

My top four (imo) are Brock/Foley/Piper/Muraco.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

And now my favourite to win this is Ratman. I really hope I don't have to face him first round.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

14 offers for Punk, but only the one so far for Mysterio. :bron3


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Awsmash anyone from my camp good enough for Rey Rey besides heartbreak and the show off and maybe world strongest man ?

I was offered punk for andre/henry


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

That depends. Would I have to use the British Bulldogs as a tag team, Jamjam?

I'd probably want someone extra along with them (perhaps Andre) and I'd consider (not too highly though) throwing in Jamie Noble or Chavo Guerrero.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Please stop tempting me with Mysterio :jose


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Look at that mask, Dwayne. LOOK AT IT. What a GOAT.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

wait I have to use the britsh bulldogs as a team EVERY round ?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> 14 offers for Punk, but only the one so far for Mysterio. :bron3


Trade me Rey!


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

When you select a team, you don't have to use them as a team. You can use them as singles competitors as well.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> And now my favourite to win this is Ratman. I really hope I don't have to face him first round.


I've been the favorite to win in the first two and now this one. Hopefully i dont get voted out of the 2nd round like last time.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Rey, Noble and Chavo for the Bulldogs and Andre?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> I've been the favorite to win in the first two and now this one. Hopefully i dont get voted out of the 2nd round like last time.


Again...I'm sorry :


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Awsmash you know you wanna trade me Rey!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm confused..who has CM Punk now? :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Jamjam22 said:


> Again...I'm sorry :


It's fine. You gotta do whatcha gotta do. unk3

Chan I have Punk now


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Awsmash I'll throw patera into that last deal as well


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm curious. If we've drafted someone we don't want anymore, or just can't find a place for them, can we just leave them off, or do like a promo with them? 

Either that or someone trade me a pick for Fandango. Please.

Also, KOWALSKI is on the block.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Can't leave people off the card, HHH.

The issue with most of the offers I've gotten for Mysterio btw is that none of the guys offered fit into my card. If you look at my roster, you could take an educated guess at what my card will be, which will probably help with offers. 

Anyway, I'm off for 6 hours or so. I'll reply to offers after that.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> I'm curious. If we've drafted someone we don't want anymore, or just can't find a place for them, can we just leave them off, or do like a promo with them?
> 
> Either that or someone trade me a pick for Fandango. Please.
> 
> Also, KOWALSKI is on the block.


You have to use everyone on your roster. 

Remember guys, you need at least 6 matches in your card and you're allowed 3 gimmick matches.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Willing to trade The Nasty Boys or Demolition (your choice) for a good 4th or 5th round pick. Will deal both for a good 3rd round pick.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Willing to trade The Nasty Boys or Demolition (your choice) for a good 4th or 5th round pick. Will deal both for a good 3rd round pick.


I may be interested in either...i need to boost my tag team division bad..anyone on my roster interests you?

And Ratman, and Awsmash..i'll check ur rosters in a bit.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> I may be interested in either...i need to boost my tag team division bad..anyone on my roster interests you?
> 
> And Ratman, and Awsmash..i'll check ur rosters in a bit.


Both teams for Jericho?

I won't even ask about Undertaker cause I'm not that much of a dreamer.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Damien Sandow up for grabs!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan check your inbox dude (Y)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I am really liking my roster now. CM Punk, Savage, Orton, Hall, and now Bobby Roode. Could do so many matches.

Punk vs Savage
Orton vs Savage
Roode vs Punk
Roode vs Orton
Orton vs Hall
Punk vs Hall


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Possible huge trade pending once I get a response from Hype.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Nah. Not interested in that at all man.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

btw I have tito santana (savage voice) from ratman

and jamjam doesnt want me to have midnight express as he never wrote down I have them


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Hollywood but i'll pass on trading Jericho for either Nasty Boys or Demolition...how about "Cowboy Bob Orton and Superstar Billy Graham" for both tag teams? :russo


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I figured Jericho was a long shot. How about either team for DiBiase or JBL?

EDIT: Hype, sent ya a new offer dude.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Me & HN are in deliberations atm


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> btw I have tito santana (savage voice) from ratman
> 
> and jamjam doesnt want me to have midnight express as he never wrote down I have them


My bad. Forgot about that. It's been fixed.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Trade Alert*

Lex Luger traded to *HollywoodNightmare*
Ink Inc. & Rounds 16, 17, & 18 go to me

Ink Inc. is up for trade.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

wow you got a ton outta that Hype :lol

And Hollywood..thanks but i'll pass for now


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> wow you got a ton outta that Hype :lol


Yeah I really didn't need my remaining draft picks so I had no problem getting rid of them. Plus I realized I didn't really want Ink Inc after all.

Plus now I have another top midcarder with Lex Luger and he fits into my card nicely.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My roster is pretty much complete now which is nice. Will still entertain trade offers from people though and if something great rolls along...hey who knows what might happen.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

We're on round 16 right?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

if I can't get lita i have no real use for AJ

offering AJ and the Sandman


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> We're on round 16 right?


yes i believe so (Y)


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Anybody have any 225+ guys for Damien Sandow?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

obby what do you want for aj


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

taka and tajiri?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I traded with TheHype

New Jack and Ink Inc for The Sandman


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll send out a few offers in a bit.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Trade*

Ultimate Warrior, X-Pac & Rikishi go to AwSmash 
Raven goes to TheHype

Needed Raven more than Ultimate Warrior and X-pac & Rikishi were just steak knives.

Still have NAO and Too Cool :hb


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

TheHype said:


> *Trade*
> 
> Ultimate Warrior, X-Pac & Rikishi go to AwSmash
> Raven goes to TheHype
> ...


:hb Great trade for both parties.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I know I'm currently on the clock but this is my last pick I have left and I'm waiting on a potential trade. Give me an hour or so to try and sort it out. If it starts taking ages then feel free to pick ahead of me and I'll make my choice later.

EDIT: If the trade goes through the pick won't be mine anyway.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

If anything for Rey now, I want your round 1 or 2 pick in a straight swap if people still want him.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Who has been the most active trader in this draft?


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Putting Kenny Omega on the trade block.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

C3K said:


> Putting Kenny Omega on the trade block.


are you allowed to trade half of what you drafted as a tag team?


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah, I cleared it with Jam before I posted, he said it was fine.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

then i'm offering jesse neal :side:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

redskins, taka and tajiri for AJ?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

nah I'm good


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Still on Round 16? :jose


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Not anymore, now C3K has picked, I have three in a row 

:fergie


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

HOORAY FOR WOMEN'S WRESTLING~!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

For the love of god do not put Moolah and Mae Young in a bra & panties match.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Nah, Moolah vs. Kong in an evening gown match sounds much more appealing

:vince

Edit: EVERYBODY SEND A FUCKING LIST TO JAM AS WELL SO WE CAN GET THIS THANG ON THE ROAD


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Big man for Damien Sandow PLZ offerzzzz.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The pick I just made was my final one since I traded away all the others so my drafting is complete. (Y)

However, does anyone want Sean O'Haire? When I say want, I mean literally you can take him from me for nothing. He doesn't fit my roster now at all so I need to get rid of him. First come first serve.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Who has been the most active trader in this draft?


Yo. 

I might want Sean O'Haire, just waiting for a reply to an offer. (Y)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Also Gangrel is up for grabs. You can just take him for nothing.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

AwSmash said:


> I might want Sean O'Haire, just waiting for a reply to an offer. (Y)


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Never mind ABH, because...

*TRADE:*
I have traded Rikishi to CKOK for Damien Sandow

I've got Sandow/Warrior now... that would be a classic feud. :lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:jose


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

**NEW RULE**

At the end of the draft, I'll have a "throwing out the trash" period. Maybe it'll last for a day? But anyway, what this is is that you post people who you don't want on your roster. So yeah, trimming the fat I guess. Just post who you want off your roster and I'll delete them. However, if you throw someone off your team, someone can get them. You can throw however many people you want off your roster and you can add however many people. And no, you can't make another pick, you can only pick a wrestler thrown off another roster.

Everyone understand?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sounds awesome.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:wilkins


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

AJ is still up for grabs, then.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Sweet idea. Kinda like picking players up from the waiver wire.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I want AJ but need taka and tajri


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Jamjam22 said:


> **NEW RULE**
> 
> At the end of the draft, I'll have a "throwing out the trash" period. Maybe it'll last for a day? But anyway, what this is is that you post people who you don't want on your roster. So yeah, trimming the fat I guess. Just post who you want off your roster and I'll delete them. However, if you throw someone off your team, someone can get them. You can throw however many people you want off your roster and you can add however many people. And no, you can't make another pick, you can only pick a wrestler thrown off another roster.
> 
> Everyone understand?


bama4 Sounds great. I was worried that no one wanted some of my wrestlers and I'd be stuck with them.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank God. I was going to repackage Fandango and just use him as Johnny Curtis but I'd rather release him. 

Hey Jam, I'm less likely to be online between now and tomorrow morning, so go ahead and pick for me whenever my time comes up. Should be soon.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Donnacha drafting Melina when he hasn't got Alicia Fox. :hayden3


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

traded HHH Jesse Neal for Fandango


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I am willing to trade Kofi Kingston, Honky Tonk Man, The Hurricane, and Gangrel. Any one interested, send me some offers.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

obby said:


> traded HHH Jesse Neal for Fandango


You got robbed.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Jesse Neal is being released unless somebody wants to trade for him.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh shit I thought he traded Jesse Neal and Triple H for Fandango. :lol

My bad.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'm not trying to get rid of him. I don't really have him in a match yet but I would like to keep him. I want to hear some offers for Scott Hall, might consider trading him if it benefits me.



HollywoodNightmare said:


> Oh shit I thought he traded Jesse Neal and Triple H for Fandango. :lol
> 
> My bad.


That's what i was thinking too :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Oh shit I thought he traded Jesse Neal and Triple H for Fandango. :lol
> 
> My bad.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> I'm not trying to get rid of him. I don't really have him in a match yet but I would like to keep him. I want to hear some offers for Scott Hall, might consider trading him if it benefits me.


Jenna Morasca.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Gary Oak said:


> Jenna Morasca.


Hmmm not sure for now. Will strongly think about it though.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Who do I have that you'd consider taking for Hall Ratman?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Same question.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'm just looking for guys that could have good matches with Savage, Punk, Orton, or Roode. Problem for me is that i can have Hall wrestle in matches with these guys but my current card i have he isnt in a match yet. And im afarid if i do another card, it might not be good enough to go to round 2.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

You should have Savage vs Punk dude. That was my main event if you people didn't ruin it. 

Would you do Luger for Hall? Could do Luger as the all american gimmick vs Roode - the badass canadian heel.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Whos up ? last pick was more than 8 hrs ago


Ratman you offering Nash up ?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I gave Nash to CKOK a few days ago.



HollywoodNightmare said:


> You should have Savage vs Punk dude. That was my main event if you people didn't ruin it.
> 
> Would you do Luger for Hall? Could do Luger as the all american gimmick vs Roode - the badass canadian heel.


Yeah I dont know. I want to do Punk vs Savage, but i would like to save that for round 2. I did Sting vs Undertaker in round 1 and lost right away in round 2. Would like to use a dream match in a later round to get farther in the game.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Fair enough. What do you think about Luger for Hall?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

But what if you save the dream match and then get dumped out in round one? Personally I'd always use the best match available to you right away. Unless maybe if you're facing Daiko. 8*D


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Can we finish this already?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> But what if you save the dream match and then get dumped out in round one? Personally I'd always use the best match available to you right away. Unless maybe if you're facing Daiko. 8*D


Daiko is gonna find all the womens wrestling marks (is there a such thing?) and get them all to vote for him.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

so no one wants aj

:jose


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

obby said:


> so no one wants aj
> 
> :jose


I want AJ. We're probably talking about different reasons though..


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Fair enough. What do you think about Luger for Hall?


Yeah I'm not sure yet.



AlienBountyHunter said:


> But what if you save the dream match and then get dumped out in round one? Personally I'd always use the best match available to you right away. Unless maybe if you're facing Daiko. 8*D


Thats a risk that i might be willing to take. I have two soild main events that would be great but it depends on who im going up against.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Im scared my main event won't DRAW people, despite how amazing of a match it would be. So I've gotta rely on my midcard to really stand out. Hopefully its enough


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Let me know about the trade whenever you make up your mind Ratman weather you wanna do it or not. 

If not feel free to ask about someone else you'd be interested in.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I want AJ, but you have a high asking price :hbk2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Whoever is after The Fourth Wall in the list, please choose.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

TheHype's after TFW and it's 7: 40 in Australia, 8: 40 with daylight savings. He's probably at or getting ready for work.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Whoever is after TheHype in the list, please choose.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Fourth Wall is, and hasnt been on alot


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Just made my last pick. :mark:

Roster done, CARD SET. Bring it, bitches.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry for the delays guys. I kind of wanted to think about my last picks before sending them in, hence no list. Didn't want to just rush a list out, with a bunch of guys I didn't want.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

idk if i'm going to do match write ups this time around

they add to the matches but i'm fucking terrible at them


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who's up? I dunno if i missed a pick :side:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rhodes Scholar is up


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Next is redskins since he has Donnacha's 18th round pick. Then it'll be Rhodes Scholar.*


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

pm jamjam my pick


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Ivan Koloff, the man who ended Sammartino's title reign :hb


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

FO DRIZZLE


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Snoop Dog? :lol He have match when he was guest host of raw a few years ago?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

he's a manager dogg


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hmmm interesting :hmm:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

6 picks left. :mark: If we get through them, is there any chance we will find out about matches in the next couple of days?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> 6 picks left. :mark: If we get through them, is there any chance we will find out about matches in the next couple of days?


YES! YES! YES! :ex: We'll probably have about a day for the dropping and adding of people but after that. We're getting ALL Round One matches at the same time. Or well, I'll give you guys a notice so for those writing write ups have time to do them. But yeah, no need to delay them in my opinion!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

games and trivia section might get a little cluttered


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

jamjam just letting you know you haven't added Davey Richards & Michael Elgin (not together.. my two picks from before) to my list in the Post Selections thread :lol


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

TheHype said:


> jamjam just letting you know you haven't added Davey Richards & Michael Elgin (not together.. my two picks from before) to my list in the Post Selections thread :lol


Sorry dude. Been a long day. Fixing it right now (Y)


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Cheers (Y)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

All matches for Round 1 on the same day? Sounds interesting (Y)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Not sure if that's the best idea. It would clutter the whole section and there would likely be less votes for each match.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Unless jam can xonvince a mod or admin to create a subforum


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Any suggestions what I should do regarding the round 1 matches then?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Why not just one big thread for Round One..

That or same as usual, whatever you guys do.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I think we should just go with what we usually do for round one. Though I think it's a neat idea, the issues raised about if was all on the same day were very true.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

What exactly usually happens btw? Post two new matchups everyday or something else? And how long do you guys thing the waiver period should be? I was thinking like a day, maybe less.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

12 hours. People should message you who they want released from their roster.

The usual way of doing matches is 2 a day for the first and second round, then 1 a day for the rest.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Try making one big thread with all the match-ups in it, and make one of those polls where we can select several options, so we can vote on each match-up in the same poll.

Eg. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/982433-poll-time.html 

like that poll, for example, where you can choose more than one option. I hope I explained that OK.

*OR AS A BETTER EXAMPLE, THE RANTSAMANIA VOTING THREAD.*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

^ Not a bad idea. That might draw in more votes since people that aren't involved in the draft won't have to keep coming back to vote on each match. They can just vote in the one thread and be done with it. Jam would have to make sure to explain in the OP that each match is separate from one another, and for everyone to vote for each match not just one of them. I like it. If not that, then the usual 2-a-day is also fine aswell.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> ^ Not a bad idea. That might draw in more votes since people that aren't involved in the draft won't have to keep coming back to vote on each match. They can just vote in the one thread and be done with it. Jam would have to make sure to explain in the OP that each match is separate from one another, and for everyone to vote for each match not just one of them. I like it. If not that, then the usual 2-a-day is also fine aswell.


I was trying to figure out a way where we'd only have one thread where people can vote in but I'm not sure how to run something like that. I was thinking maybe I post a match up then people post who they want to vote for but that may take a lot of working and looking back in the thread. Plus, a lot more complicated.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Plus some people might want to be anonymous with their votes.

If you did it in one thread the best thing to do would be:

- Post all the matches in the OP, clearly clarifying which who is against who.
- Enter every player as a voting option.
- Obviously allow multiple votes and tell people to vote for who they think should win each match, not just one or two.

It could work better, it could work worse. It's one of those things where we won't know until it's been tried. If it fails hard, then for the next round just revert back to the old way of doing things.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Plus some people might want to be anonymous with their votes.
> 
> If you did it in one thread the best thing to do would be:
> 
> ...


Yeah, this is kind of what I was thinking. This way, we can have all the round 1 match in the OP. Question though, can we edit polls? Cause I'd obviously have to eliminate names after the first round.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I think only smods and admins can edit polls. 

You could just start a new thread for the second round. :hendo2


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*ANNOUNCEMENT​*I'm pretty sure that this draft will end the next time that I log in. So what I want to happen is that once Flux makes the final pick, I want the waiver period to begin. So everyone post whoever you don't want in the SELECTIONS THREAD. Then if you want to pick someone up, do it in the SELECTIONS THREAD as well. First come, first serve. So be quick about it. 

Everyone clear?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yup that's good.

And I agree with Dwayne, a second big-ass thread for round 2 and so on.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Draft's over :mark:


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

FIRST COME FIRST SERVE! The timing for coming online :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I may vote for you just because your sig. :HHH2


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> I may vote for you just because your sig. :HHH2


There is more where that comes from!


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Dwayne releasing Warlord breaks my heart


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why isn't Stevie Richards on my list, Jam?

I don't think I'm cutting anyone btw, I might cut Truth depends, as I have no idea what to do with him. Pretty happy with my picks though.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Schedule PLZ.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Yea I have la Parka also, its not on the first pg


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Curious has there been an announcement yet on when the matches are due for the first round? I doubt it but just making sure.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

It's been fixed guys, sorry about that. 

Everyone go take a look at your rosters and make sure it's what you wanted. PM me if I forgot to list someone for you. Also, don't forget about the waiver wire. It'll probably go on for a day then I'll announce the matches. I'm still not sure as to how I'll do the matches. Maybe 3 matches a day will do good. Also, I'm using the randomizer to determine who you face.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Should be ready soon to PM Jam my matches...when is everyone else going to? And when do we know who we will face? lol


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

I take it no one is dropping anyone else then? Alright, waiver period is over. I'll probably be going the one thread per round route so yeah. First round will have 8 match ups, then round 2 will have 4, and so on. 

Here is the big reveal!


Spoiler













TheHype vs. The Ratman
AlienBountyHunter vs. obby
HunterHearstHelmsley vs. Rhodes Scholar
AwSmash vs. Donnacha
HollywoodNightmare vs. redskins25
FluxCapacitor vs. Chan Hung
The Fourth Wall vs. C3K
Gary Oak vs. CoporateKingOfKings


Send me your matchups guys!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Aw Smash vs. Donnacha :hendo2

I've decided to go with my best match for the first round. The only problem is that I really only have one match for most my wrestlers.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:hmm: The Hype. Should be a good match. Might be in trouble, don't even know my main event yet :argh:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Just sent my card in. So much GOAT.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Gary's roster is GOAT, so I reckon if someone does the impossible and beats him we should leave the memories alone and give his opponent the option of picking anyone from all of the losers roster (after everyone else has chosen who they want).


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Daiko has Eva Marie, we all should just quit now. 

Sent off my card.

It's got an international flavour to it, which could either help or be a massive hindrance.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

starting my card now


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Sent in my card bama


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

card sent

i hope all of the guys in this tournament are attracted to women :side:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Can't wait to take SCSA back from Dwayne. :hendo


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bout to send my card in. Two great main events. TheHype vs The Ratman should be a good one.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

where is the matches ? who do I go against


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

how long do I have to sent my card in ?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh were sending in cards now? Guess I should probably get to that soon...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FluxCapacitor Good luck mate (Y)

Should be a slobberknocker!! :vince5

Gotta hurry and turn in my card..will do so in a bit :


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Question....Just so i know.....whoever advances can NOT use the same matches in the next rounds, right? Or they can?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Try to send me your cards asap. So that if I see everyone has turned in their cards, I can set up the thread right away. And well, you guys know how this works. If you advance, go with a different match EVERYTIME.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I know I said I'd vote for Rhodes Scholar because of his sig, but since I'm facing him, I'll be rescinding that now.

Brock/Foley or Trips/Batista? :mark: Dem main events :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sent in my card! Good luck Flux!! :vince5


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Jamjam22 said:


> Try to send me your cards asap. So that if I see everyone has turned in their cards, I can set up the thread right away. And well, you guys know how this works. If you advance, go with a different match EVERYTIME.


Is it okay if it's a different stipulation? Because I could see it being pretty hard for people to make different matches with divas or tag teams.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> Is it okay if it's a different stipulation? Because I could see it being pretty hard for people to make different matches with divas or tag teams.


Hmm, I guess that's fine.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Jamjam22 said:


> Hmm, I guess that's fine.


Alright, sweet.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

OH MY FUCKING GOD.

FIX.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

My card has been sent in! Good luck fellow HHH fan!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD.
> 
> FIX.


:lenny


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Just writing up the match previews/write up thingys, I've got ELEVEN matches.

ELEVEN FUCKING AWESOME MATCHES, THAT IS.

:ass


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:carl


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Just submitted my card.

I'm sorry Chan. Better luck next time.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Not doing any write-ups :lenny


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Donnacha said:


> Not doing any write-ups :lenny


Same here...got straight to the point :vince5


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

No write-ups this time. Think my card is solid enough that I don't need them. 

Ready for this :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Me vs C3K? :hayden3


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Anybody fancy throwing their predictions out there, for funsies?

Match card here if anybody can't be arsed to go back 

TheHype vs. The Ratman
AlienBountyHunter vs. obby
HunterHearstHelmsley vs. Rhodes Scholar
AwSmash vs. Donnacha
HollywoodNightmare vs. redskins25
FluxCapacitor vs. Chan Hung
The Fourth Wall vs. C3K
Gary Oak vs. CoporateKingOfKings


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Card is sent in. :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder who's card isn't in yet, or are most in? Seems like most peeps cards are in (Y)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Excited for these matches to go up. Good luck TheHype.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Gary Oak* vs. CoporateKingOfKings


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Me vs C3K? :hayden3


:trips


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

obby said:


> *Gary Oak* vs. CoporateKingOfKings


This guy gets it.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Card is in

Ready to STEAL THE SHOW


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My card is in. A little different than I originally planned but the matches are pretty good.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mike Hero will beat The Ratman. :carl


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

^ Mike Hero to return and to take out half of the participants in round 1!! :vince2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Mike Hero will beat The Ratman. :carl


:hmm: Hmmm, u sure bout that?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> :hmm: Hmmm, u sure bout that?


Of course I'm sure.

He's not just my hero.

He's our hero.

He's Mike Hero.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Of course I'm sure.
> 
> He's not just my hero.
> 
> ...


You really want me to lose don't ya?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The dream battle of Mike Hero vs Gary will have to wait til History Draft #4!! :vince5


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> You really want me to lose don't ya?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> The dream battle of Mike Hero vs Gary will have to wait til History Draft #4!! :vince5


Mike Hero is a fucking jobber. He knew he couldn't stand against the greatness of the Total Divas, so he got himself banned.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

He traded himself in for a far more superior poster


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Just waiting on 2 more cards to get in.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This waiting though.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

For real, come on guys lets get those cards sent in. If they take forever then we should just do the ones that sent theirs in first.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The 2 without cards in by tomorrow should get a random card made for them by the randomizer.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

May aswell do Hype vs Ratman while we're waiting for these fellas.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

TheHype said:


> May aswell do Hype vs Ratman while we're waiting for these fellas.


For sure. Lets get this thing rolling.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So two cards awaiting? Let's randomize them! :vince5

Nah...lol i guess the two guys are just a little behind...They'll prolly turn them in by tomorrow i would imagine lol


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Let's just wait, I'm sure they'll send their cards in tonight.

While we wait, would anyone here be interested in PWC? It's WF's e-fed. Shoot me a PM if you're interested!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

It's pretty fun gotta say.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm here guys, was busy all day yesterday so missed the announcement about sending cards in. Will send mine in ASAP. (Y)


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Are we still waiting on someone now? It's 9: 30PM here... is it worth staying up until around 1 or so?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

At this rate Mash why fucking bother :lmao


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

TheHype said:


> At this rate Mash why fucking bother :lmao


Because I'm working late tomorrow. :dance


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

NAME AND SHAME.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

#JamJamOut

8*D


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorry about that guys, had an issue all weekend that prevented me from making a card.

Doing it quickly now, you guys doing any write-ups?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Some are, some aren't.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

From what I know most did not. I did like a short introduction to explain a few matches.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm doing writeups on my lets say three main matches.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

I did write ups for all 11 of my matches


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

FluxCapacitor said:


> I did write ups for all 11 of my matches


Eleven? Fuck. 

Edit: Nevermind, you've got like 37 people on your roster.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, I only found out you have to use everybody on your roster in like, round 16.

:banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LET'S GO :mark:


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Submitted.

Personally, I think my card is fucking DOPE because it's just a bunch of super heavyweights kicking the shit out of each other, and the sheer amount of BIG MAN TALENT I have is tremendous. Goldberg/Vader/Kevin Nash/SID/Ryback/Roman Reigns/Big Show/Magnus/Bam Bam Bigelow/Mike Awesome/Rikishi/Lashley/ETC.

No vanilla midgets, NASH would be impressed :mark:.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I bet Jam has gone to bed now (DAT TIME DIFFERENCE) so we may have to wait until mid-evening (eastern time) to get the matchups.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Corporate KingOfKings said:


> Submitted.
> 
> Personally, I think my card is fucking DOPE because it's just a bunch of super heavyweights kicking the shit out of each other, and the sheer amount of BIG MAN TALENT I have is tremendous. Goldberg/Vader/Kevin Nash/SID/Ryback/Roman Reigns/Big Show/Magnus/Bam Bam Bigelow/Mike Awesome/Rikishi/Lashley/ETC.
> 
> No vanilla midgets, NASH would be impressed :mark:.


Big men vs Total Divas. GOAT matchup.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Gary's roster is GOAT, so I reckon if someone does the impossible and beats him we should leave the memories alone and give his opponent the option of picking anyone from all of the losers roster (after everyone else has chosen who they want).


AGREED PLZ .

If I CAN win that is (and I'm being 100 percent serious). I have a feeling that something ridiculous is going to happen .


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sweet, looks like we're done :mark: and..just waiting for Jam but i think he's on a different time zone!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Should be on in a few hours. Hopefully we can vote for some matches tonight :mark:


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Working on the post right now. Yeah bitch!:jesse


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Not sure why the discussion isn't here since it's the discussion board. But yeah, let's bring it back here folks! Here are your 2nd round matchups.










Chan Hung vs. The Ratman
HollywoodNightmare vs. C3K
HunterHearstHelmsley vs. AwSmash
AlienBountyHunter vs. CorporateKingOfKings

Send in your cards soon please. As soon as I have everyone's card, I'll post round two. AwSmash, check your inbox plz. And CKOK, don't make your card yet since I don't have the list of people you can't draft yet. Just waiting on AwSmash's pickup then I'll shoot you a PM. The rest of you, make your cards (Y)


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Dat battle of PWC Creative Members!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Working on my card now :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I knew I'd get Awsmash. FUCK.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shit...im up vs. Ratman :vince4


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Submitted my card. Even though I still like my card and have a nice double main event, I'm expecting a thrashing at the hands of Awsmash.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Just sent the card in, should be another good set of matchups. Can't to get this next round started. Good luck to Chan and all of the other participants.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

So who am I not eligible to pick up?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry for the hold-up guys. I'm taking Steve Austin, dropping Steve Blackman. I'll send my card in the next hour.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Me and CKOK, huh? Should be an interesting battle. I'll send my card in later today (Y)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I've been eliminated First Round again? I give up. :hayden


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm very worried about this round. I've tried to not go for all my best matches, so there's some that people might find strange on my card. I hope it doesn't cost me.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So, has everyone submitted their cards?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have an idea for the next draft. How does this sound to you guys?

We make a list of about 400 wrestlers (from any time period like in all the other draft) and they're entered into list randomizer. Lists of 50 are taken and are posted. Everyone has $10 Million (minimum bid of 50k) and you bid on people each round through inbox. Highest bidder wins obviously. You're allowed to draft as many people as you want but must make at least 6 matches.

Does that make sense? If so, what do you think?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Just waiting on one more card guys (Y)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> I have an idea for the next draft. How does this sound to you guys?
> 
> We make a list of about 400 wrestlers (from any time period like in all the other draft) and they're entered into list randomizer. Lists of 50 are taken and are posted. Everyone has $10 Million (minimum bid of 50k) and you bid on people each round through inbox. Highest bidder wins obviously. You're allowed to draft as many people as you want but must make at least 6 matches.
> 
> Does that make sense? If so, what do you think?


I get it but I think it would be difficult and confusing to do.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> I get it but I think it would be difficult and confusing to do.


What he said. Very interesting concept though.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> I get it but I think it would be difficult and confusing to do.


Fair point. I could see it being confusing in terms of getting the wrestlers for the list of 400 or so.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Fair point. I could see it being confusing in terms of getting the wrestlers for the list of 400 or so.


Yeah it is a cool concept and I like it. We'll bring this up down the road when this one is over and we talk about the next draft.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Looks like we're down to the final four. Here are the match ups.


Spoiler













HollywoodNightmare vs. The Ratman
AlienBountyHunter vs. AwSmash


Get your cards in asap guys, good luck! (Y)


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just sent my card in. Good luck, ABH. Should be an awesome match-up.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait, I have a question. If we win this round, will it be like the last draft where we get to choose two wrestlers from the other persons roster?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Well I'm definitely the underdog in this one. Who did you take from HHH's roster, Smash?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Well I'm definitely the underdog in this one. Who did you take from *HHH*'s roster, Smash?


You answered your own question.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Undertaker or Jericho? Hmmm


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Taker/Savage
Taker/Ramon
Taker/Roode

Jericho/Hart
Jericho/Savage
Jericho/Punk


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh right. In the final round, you can choose TWO wrestlers from your opponent's card but you'd have to drop TWO people as well.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

:mark:

Card change coming up in that case Jamjam. (Y)

Oh, and to ABH's point earlier... I wouldn't say me being favourite is a bad thing for you. My roster is somewhat overrated tbh.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You've got bigger starpower than me, I'll have to rely on my technical workers pulling in votes from the mat wrestling aficionados. It'll be tough so I'm expecting a loss. Though I've still never been beaten in these history drafts.

:jt2


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> You've got bigger starpower than me, I'll have to rely on my technical workers pulling in votes from the mat wrestling aficionados. It'll be tough so I'm expecting a loss. Though I've still never been beaten in these history drafts.
> 
> :jt2


That fact scares me. It also excites me though, I can see it already...

Aw "First person to beat ABH in a draft match" Smash.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:jose

It's got to happen sometime I guess. I thought the semi-finals was my ceiling for this draft once I saw some of the other rosters, so I'm still happy with how I've performed so far. I won't be giving up that unbeaten crown easily though.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Or ABH could be a 2 TIME! 2 TIME! History draft winner! 

....or nah. I'll do that next time when I enter the draft again :


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Just sent the card in. Lot of great matches, hopefully good enough for the finals. Good luck to Hollywood, Awsmash, and ABH. Lets make this a good one fellas.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll send mine in later, just working it out now.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Ratman eh? Interesting. 

Also who'd you add to your roster Ratman? 

As for me I'm adding The Rock and dropping Hassan.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

It's a surprise


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

And then there were two. We're down to HollywoodNightmare vs. AlienBountyHunter. 

I've decided to make this interesting. *You can choose 3 wrestlers off your opponent's roster but you have to drop 3. But if you don't wanna pick a 3rd person, go ahead and just get two and you just have to drop two guys.* Fair enough right?

Send in your cards asap dudes (Y)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh wow, three wrestlers? Awesome.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

These two last cards are gonna be insane :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

ABH has a ton of awesome folks to choose from. 

Can't wait to start to the next one. :mark: 

I keep losing though enaldo


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I was able to pick 3 great talents with at least one great one unable to be chosen. But I know what I'm doing with my card so we'll see what happens.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> ABH has a ton of awesome folks to choose from.
> 
> *Can't wait to start to the next one. :mark:
> *
> I keep losing though enaldo


Me too :mark:. I thought of an idea on how it would be easier to do where we face each other at least once. We when discuss the next game I'll go to more detail.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> Me too :mark:. I thought of an idea on how it would be easier to do where we face each other at least once. *We when *discuss the next game I'll go to more detail.


Dat sentence structure.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

When we*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> Me too :mark:. I thought of an idea on how it would be easier to do where we face each other at least once. We when discuss the next game I'll go to more detail.


 I'm already curious! These drafts are fun..love them! (Y) (Y)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm already curious! These drafts are fun..love them! (Y) (Y)


It is something really different. Don't know if people will like but it would be interesting to see.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Should be fun to see for sure. Would it require you running it?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Should be fun to see for sure. Would it require you running it?


Well you and ABH got first dibs so if you two don't want to then I'd consider it.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

If I do happen to win, I won't be hosting the next one since I've already hosted one before.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Well alright so it would be up to Hollywood then. I don't know you guys may not even like it.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I honestly don't think I'm organized enough to run one of these sum bitches so if you or anybody else wants to run it feel free.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

My theory is that it involves a big game of naked twister, whoever wins gets the #1 pick. However, the #1 pick is determined by a mammoth game of mouse trap, whoever traps the mouse gets to choose the #1 pick even if it's not their turn. The cycle repeats until the draft is done. That's it, right?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I love that idea, whoever runs it will really have to consider that. Actually my idea has nothing to do with the actual draft, it will effect the draft a little bit but it's more about the matchups.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hopefully the next one runs as smooth as this one did.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

And it's now official. The winner of History Draft #3 is HollywoodNightmare! :clap :clap :clap Big thanks to everyone who participated. You all did well. There won't be any awards and such like the last draft so yeah, sorry for that. This was a fun draft. I hope you guys enjoyed it! Was a pleasure to be your host (Y) 

Now commence discussion on the next history draft. Thanks everyone!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats, HN. :hb:

Would you guys like an AUCTION and a HISTORY DRAFT? Or just 1? I might start an auction today, as I have lists already.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Congrats to Hollywood on the win, great job to him and ABH for making it to the finals. And Jam thanks for running it, you did a great job at it.

Well I have an idea for the next one, this may or may not work but it's only an idea. I am not even 100% sure if this would work or if anyone would want to do it.

The last time we discussed we tried to do a game where everyone faced each other at least one time. And we keep track of the wins and loses and top players go to a playoff style game to get a winner. We figured that it would take about 16 weeks to do because there are 16 people that play the game. And their would be multiple repeats of cards. If we wanted to do this still, I thought of way to knock down to where we only have 8 matches instead of 16. The way we do that is by having a tag team draft. That means each player is matched up with another player, and they combine their two rosters into one big roster of 32 wrestlers. Example would be like ABH and HM are a team going against the team of Jamjam and Awsmash. That means that the two people on a team would have to work together and they would have to strategize there cards and discuss who would be best on their roster. So if we wanted to do where everyone faces each other, it work with 8 teams of 2 facing each other once instead of facing 15 people in 15 separate matches. I hope I explained it well and you guys understand it. I don't know if you guys want to do this but it is only an idea.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Congrats to Hollywood on the win, great job to him and ABH for making it to the finals. And Jam thanks for running it, you did a great job at it.
> 
> Well I have an idea for the next one, this may or may not work but it's only an idea. I am not even 100% sure if this would work or if anyone would want to do it.
> 
> The last time we discussed we tried to do a game where everyone faced each other at least one time. And we keep track of the wins and loses and top players go to a playoff style game to get a winner. We figured that it would take about 16 weeks to do because there are 16 people that play the game. And their would be multiple repeats of cards. If we wanted to do this still, I thought of way to knock down to where we only have 8 matches instead of 16. The way we do that is by having a tag team draft. That means each player is matched up with another player, and they combine their two rosters into one big roster of 32 wrestlers. Example would be like ABH and HM are a team going against the team of Jamjam and Awsmash. That means that the two people on a team would have to work together and they would have to strategize there cards and discuss who would be best on their roster. So if we wanted to do where everyone faces each other, it work with 8 teams of 2 facing each other once instead of facing 15 people in 15 separate matches. I hope I explained it well and you guys understand it. I don't know if you guys want to do this but it is only an idea.


I love this idea. I think with some tweaks to it, it could be awesome. For this reason, I've decided I'll do the auction as a separate game to the draft. Sign-ups for that should be up in a couple of hours.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> I love this idea. I think with some tweaks to it, it could be awesome. For this reason, I've decided I'll do the auction as a separate game to the draft. Sign-ups for that should be up in a couple of hours.


Alright cool, if enough people are interested in this I will run it separately from your auction game.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Congrats to Hollywood on the win, great job to him and ABH for making it to the finals. And Jam thanks for running it, you did a great job at it.
> 
> Well I have an idea for the next one, this may or may not work but it's only an idea. I am not even 100% sure if this would work or if anyone would want to do it.
> 
> The last time we discussed we tried to do a game where everyone faced each other at least one time. And we keep track of the wins and loses and top players go to a playoff style game to get a winner. We figured that it would take about 16 weeks to do because there are 16 people that play the game. And their would be multiple repeats of cards. If we wanted to do this still, I thought of way to knock down to where we only have 8 matches instead of 16. The way we do that is by having a tag team draft. That means each player is matched up with another player, and they combine their two rosters into one big roster of 32 wrestlers. Example would be like ABH and HM are a team going against the team of Jamjam and Awsmash. That means that the two people on a team would have to work together and they would have to strategize there cards and discuss who would be best on their roster. So if we wanted to do where everyone faces each other, it work with 8 teams of 2 facing each other once instead of facing 15 people in 15 separate matches. I hope I explained it well and you guys understand it. I don't know if you guys want to do this but it is only an idea.


Oh I LOVE the tag team idea. We could pair up Mike Hero and Daiko! Unstoppable dream team right there!

Also for those of you in PWC (and if your not, you should be. Cause it's awesome) you may know I enjoy posting gifs. And that I have certain ones I use for victory and since jamjam asked for it here they are!



















Enjoy em Jam since you asked for them. But hey who wouldn't enjoy those?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I like the tag team idea, could be a lot of fun. 

I've been busy as fuck this weekend so I haven't yet had a chance to congratulate Hollywood on a deserved victory in the final. I'm disappointed that I couldn't put up a bigger fight and make the final more interesting but there's no doubt Hollywood was the standout of the whole draft. Having the most votes in every round is very impressive. I'll have to bounce back in the next one, maybe with a tag team partner if that's the way the next draft goes.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I like the tag team idea, could be a lot of fun.
> 
> I've been busy as fuck this weekend so I haven't yet had a chance to congratulate Hollywood on a deserved victory in the final. I'm disappointed that I couldn't put up a bigger fight and make the final more interesting but there's no doubt Hollywood was the standout of the whole draft. Having the most votes in every round is very impressive. I'll have to bounce back in the next one, maybe with a tag team partner if that's the way the next draft goes.


It may not have been close but you still did a hell of a great job overall. Who knows, maybe we'll get paired together.

But yeah thanks for all the congrats guys, glad I finally got a win in one of these.


----------

